# Masterbuilt/SMF Contest - MES-40 Up for Grabs!!



## TulsaJeff

*The rules have been updated to reflect exactly what Masterbuilt wants so read them carefully. I apologize for the initial lack of clarity in how the contest was supposed to be handled..*







I am so excited to announce a brand new contest that we have put together with Masterbuilt for the month of November. Masterbuilt has put up for grabs a brand new Masterbuilt 40-inch Electric Smokehouse and here's how to get a chance at winning one of these for your very own:

Type or paste your *very own* favorite smoking recipe into this thread making sure to include ingredients and clear instructions for preparing and smoking the food. Once you are satisfied with it, hit the submit button to post it.

Once your recipe is posted, head over to the Masterbuilt Facebook page and hit the "Like" button at the top of the page. If you are not a Facebook user, you will be prompted to do a quick sign-up first which is pretty easy and painless and there is no obligation to fill out your complete profile right away. Once you are signed up for Facebook, you can then go to the Masterbuilt Facebook page and hit the "Like" button at the top of the page.


* So.. to recap how to get a chance at winning this beautiful smoking machine:*

Post your very own recipe that you like to smoke on the smoker.
"Like" the Masterbuilt Facebook page
Cross your fingers!
*How the Top Finalist and Winner will be Chosen*

Masterbuilt will choose the 5-6 top finalists and actually cook/smoke those recipes. A team of tasters will choose a winner from that group.

*A Few Important Notes:*

Posting multiple recipes *DO* increase your chance of being in the group of finalists
It is ok if your recipe is similar to others or inspired by another recipe but try to put a twist on it or do something a little different to make it uniquely yours. Add comments, instructions, etc. as required to make sure the recipes are prepared exactly as you would do them. _NO copy/pasted recipes from other sites allowed._
Try to think outside of the box.. many recipes cooked in the home oven could easily be cooked in a smoker. If you have a favorite recipe that would also work in the smoker then post it.
Please direct all questions about this contest to me via a PM and I will get you an answer as soon as possible.
Please refrain from complaining, bickering or pre-judging other contestants recipe entries, If there is a problem with any recipe it will be noticed and handled, if necessary, by the administration of this forum. (just a nice way of saying, "mind your own recipe business.. leave the rest to us"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Be sure to click on the "Like" button at the top of the Masterbuilt Facebook page as this is what finalizes your entry or entries. If you are already a member of the Masterbuilt Facebook page then this step will not be necessary.
Pics are nice but not required to enter this contest
*Here are a few more details about that smoker:*

 






	

		
			
		

		
	
Using your favorite wood, recipe and food, you can smoke your own delicacies with the Masterbuilt 40-
inch Electric Smokehouse.

Backyard chefs can watch their masterpieces cook before their eyes through a built-in glass viewing
window. Home cooks can dazzle their family and friends with an array of culinary treats that make
mouths water and stomachs growl.

Four racks provide 930-square inches of cooking space to smoke nearly anything the home entertainer
desires – sausage, chicken, ham, fish, jerky, vegetables and more. Just a cup of your favorite wood
smoldering in the electrically heated, removable wood chute helps create the perfect, natural flavor
every time.

Digital controls help make culinary masterpieces. The heating element adjusts from 100° to 275°
with a push of a button and is regulated by a digital thermostat, providing consistently even cooking
temperatures. A built-in meat probe displays the internal temperature of the food you're smoking so
that you reach lip-smacking perfection with ease.

Other useful features include:

Chrome-coated smoking racks
Convenient side wood-chip loader
Removable drip pan and rear-mounted grease pan

Making great food at home is easy and safe. Cooks can check the temperature of the meat they're
smoking without opening the door, preventing the escape of precious smoke and moisture.

Ribs, brisket, pork butt and more turn out with smoky greatness. Nearly any wood for smoking - almond
to apple, hickory to oak –helps create succulent food in the high-quality and reliable Masterbuilt Electric
Smokehouse.


----------



## pineywoods

This should be great thanks Masterbuilt and Jeff


----------



## gauchochef

Woohoo! Thanks Jeff and Masterbuilt!


----------



## marlin009

Very cool. Will the winner be based on the recipe 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  or will it be like a raffle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





?


----------



## northern greenhorn

Wow, my birthday's coming up Jeff


----------



## dairyman

I already have Masterbuilt as a "like" on my facebook account. Should I skip #2 and go straight to crossing my fingers?


----------



## eman

Eman's Smoked Shrimp.*   MY OWN RECIPE*

 Ingrediants:

3 lbs. headless shell on  Or 5 lbs. whole, 16- 25 ct shrimp.

1 1/2 sticks butter. ( 12 tbsp)

1/3 cup worcestershire sauce

1/4 cup (mild to medium) hot sauce

1 tsp. liquid crab boil

1/8 cup cracked black pepper

1/8 cup cayanne pepper

1 tbsp sweet basil

1 tbsp oregano

1 tsp cumin

1 tsp paprika

1 tsp nutmeg.

1 oven / smoker safe shallow baking pan that will hold all the shrimp.

Directions:

place butter in pan heat on low in oven or smoker till butter is melted ,  Remove from heat and add  worcestershire hot sauce and liquid crab boil to butter.                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Place Place shrimp in pan and mix well with the butter sauce.

Mix all the dry ingrediants and pour over the shrimp.

 use gloved hands and toss the shrimp untill they are well coated with the seasoning mix.

 preheat my MES to 225° -230° .

Add apple or pecan ( or a mix of both) chips to the chip chute and wait for the unit to start smoking.

Once i start to see smoke i open the MES and slide the pan in on the middle (2nd from top) rack.

Smoke at 220° - 230° untill shrimp turn opaque and curl up (around 45 - 60 min.)

It helps the flavor if you stir and flip the shrimp at around the 25 min . mark.

  Spoon the shrimp into bowls and pour a little of the sauce on top.

 Serve w/ some good crusty french bread (to dip in the sauce ) and a side ceaser salad.


----------



## willtrain

Bone-In Boston Butt

Prepare:

             *6-12 hrs before-hand I use a yellow mustard to coat the pork then I give it a slathering of my rub. (part cajun seasoning, brown sugar, and good old fashion Lawry’s)

             *Tightly wrap the butt with cling wrap, so as keep everything fresh.

Smoke:

             *Wake up very early!!!

             *Get that ol’ barrel smoker warmed up to 220°. (Low and slow!)

            *Place a pan of ½ apple juice & ½ water in the bottom of the smoker.                                       

             *After hour 2 or 3 I will spray the butt with straight apple juice every hour on the hour.

             *I smoke with natural charcoal, and a mix of apple chips & hickory chips.

             *Smoke at that temp until the center of the pork is 160-170°. 

             *I will then stop smoking the meat, and just use the indirect heat from just fuel.

             *When it reached 180, I’ll add the finishing sauce (1 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar, 2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar , 1 Teaspoon Crushed Black Pepper) and wrap in foil to be placed in the smoker or oven for the last hour of cooking. I know most guys say get it to 200°but I’m new to the art of smoking and sometimes have trouble getting my pork butt there. I’ve found that the re-distribution of juices usually seals the deal. 

             *After that hour elapses, take the wrapped butt and place it in a cooler (wrapped in towels, of course). Let stand for an additional hour. 

Finish: Pull that mother apart, and enjoy. I usually bake up some sweet-potato fries and some drop-biscuits to serve along with the pork. 

Hoping this gets the job done, that smoker sure would look nice sitting on my back deck. Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## ecto1

p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }

E.J.'s  Pulled Pork

1 7-10 pound Boston Butt Shoulder Roast

1 cup you Favorite Pork Rub

1 Bottle Yellow Mustard

1 cup Brown Sugar

Trim excess fat of pork shoulder. Rub your pork with mustard then Rub add a coating of Brown Sugar to the roast them wrap with suran wrap and place in refrigerator for 24-48 hours. Smoke roast in smoker of choice @ 235 degrees adding wood chips of choice to fire for first six hours. When internal temperature of the roast is 175 pull roast and wrap with heavy duty aluminum foil. Place back in smoker or oven until internal temperature reaches 200 degrees. Pull roast and wrap with an old towel and place in a ice chest for 1-2 hours. The shoulder bone should come right out with little to no effort. Take two forks and shred the pork while removing the excess fat. Add finishing sauce below and serve on bun with favorite sauce.


----------



## wsmer

Here's what I do to soak up some of the heat in my WSM quickly after firing it up - and it's a nice appetizer/lunch for my daytime guests before a rib dinner.  

Around 11am, I'll fire up a chimney full of coals, putting them into the WSM when hot.  I'll add a few more coal lumps on top of the pile to get some additional heat in the WSM, along with a couple chunks of oak.  When it's all closed up, it gets to about 375 (350-400 depending on the day/coals/fate).  

*Smoked tri-tip roast and horseradish chevre crostini  (fancy!)*

- 3-pack of tri-tip roasts at Costco

- Salt

- Fine black pepper

- Coarse black pepper

- Chevre goat cheese (I use Laura Chennel's since it's cheap at Costco)

- Fresh horseradish (not creamed)

- 2 baguettes

- Olive oil

The night before, I trim the roasts, then rub a good amount of salt and both the fine and coarse pepper.  

When the smoker is loaded up and hot, put the roasts in.  A couple on the bottom, one on the top rack.  

While the roasts are cooking put the chevre in a bowl and mix in horseradish to taste, maybe even a little salt.  Don't be afraid to add a decent amount of horseradish.  Chevre is a great foundation for stronger flavors since it's creamy enough to mellow them out and strong enough to not get overpowered by them.  It's also great with the coarse pepper present on the tri-tip.  

Cut up the baguettes into 1/3 inch slices and put them in a bowl.  Toss with some olive oil for even coverage.  Spread the bread on a baking pan and broil very quickly - just long enough to get your toast on.   

Now spread some of the chevre/horseradish on the toasted side of each piece of bread.  

Head back over the roasts and pull em when the internal temperature hits 125 for medium rare.  Let sit for 15 minutes.  

Slice one tri-tip roast thinly, perpendicular to the grain (I also cut at a 45 degree angle) so you end up with a nice pile of beef.  Cut some of the bigger slices so that they fit neatly on to the bread.  Keep the other 2 roasts off to the side and cut them up as guests get hungry throughout the day.  

Now slap a slice of beef on each piece of bread, serve and get back to work on the ribs. The smoker should be about 225-250 degrees now :)

*optional, arugala or microgreens garnish... but I'm usually working on my ribs for dinner by now and don't care enough to garnish it.  

(and I just "liked" Masterbuilt on Facebook)


----------



## fourthwind

THIS IS MY RECIPE, MY SMOKER, AND MY PICTURES

Brisket in the Materbuilt Electric Smoker.

1 Packer Brisket split between flat and point

1 bottle Patriot's BBQ beef and Shoulder rub (or your favorite beef rub)

3 to 6 ounces Spicy Brown Mustard

Apple juice (for basting and bath)

Beer  (for cook and bath)

Trim Brisket to seperate the flat from the point.  Trim fat from the seperated pieces to 1/4 inch or less.   Slather meat with spicy Brown Mustard.   Rub meat generously with the dry rub.   Wrap and let rest for 8 to 12 hours.  Set your Masterbuilt smoker to 230°.  Foil the water tray to make clean up easier.  Add a mixture of hot water, beer, and apple juice to the bath.  Smoke with your favorite woods.  I prefer oak and hickory.  Keep adding small amounts of wood at a time until the meat hits 140° internal.  After hour 2 of the smoke, start spritzing the meat with apple juice every two hours. until the meat hit's 165°.  Foil the meat with one last spritz of the apple juice.  Continue too cook until the internal temp gets to 195°.  Remove from your Masterbuilt smoker and wrap in towels and rest in an insulated container for a minimum of 30 minutes.  Two hours is better.  Slice and enjoy!  Note: Average Briskets time is 13 to 15 hours with a few going longer.  This is only an estimate because every brisket is different.  Cooking by temperature is the only way to cook Brisket properly.


----------



## cole

OMG!!!!  That is a nice rig.  I'm gonna work on something.  That spicy brown mustard before a rub sounded good.


----------



## cole

Also, I noticed that there are a couple of people here who already have or want the Master Built.  Must have a good reputation.


----------



## charlieirish

Smoked Stuffed Burgers.

INGREDIENT AMOUNTS ARE PER BURGER

6 oz ground beef, no leaner than 85/15

favorite thick BBQ sauce

1  Tbs bread crumbs

1 slice white American Cheese

1 Tbs cream cheese

1 Tbs chopped sauteed onions

1 slice cooked chopped bacon

1/2 Tbs bleu cheese crumbles (optional)

favorite BBQ rub, something with a little kick versus sweet is best.

Combine meat, bread crumbs and a little splash of the sauce and mix with your hands till well mixed. Be gentle or you'll end up with rubber burgers.  Divide it into 3 oz balls and make thin patties out of it. Not too thin and make sure to compress well or you'll have a blowout.

Combine cream cheese, onions bacon and bleu cheese and mix well. Place the mixture in the middle of one of the patties along with the American cheese. It will probably be necessary to fold or tear the American. Make sure the filling and cheese do not extend to the edge of the patty or you won't be able to seal it well.  Place second patty on top and smush the edges together to seal well. Brush the outside with sauce and coat with a moderate coating of rub. 

Smoke at 225 to 250  for 45 minutes to an hour( to internal temp of 160) over whatever wood you prefer. I like something a little harder in flavor like hickory, with maybe a LITTLE mesquite added in, but apple or cherry work good too. 

OPTIONAL: If you want a bit of a glaze on the outside you can brush with sauce every so often during cooking.

Remove from smoker and let rest for a bit so you don't get "cheese explosion" when you break them open.  Serve on bun of choice with your usual condiments although I've found that all you really need is a bit of mayo, maybe some lettuce and of course a slice or two of bacon.


----------



## TulsaJeff

All of these look excellent! Keep them coming folks.


----------



## bravery

Hey Jeff,

What are the rules? Does it have to include the MES? I was thinking of adapting a recipe for cold smoking some vegetables (no it's not lettuce}  ... would that qualify?  Ok... if you knew me at all you would be shocked that I would have anything to do with vegetables... I honestly didn't even know how to spell it (Thank God for spell Checker). I want to make something really different for Thanksgiving.

Brad


----------



## squirrel

Thanks for posting that Bravery, I was wondering about the rules myself, as well as the deadline is it last day of November? When I post my entry can I use more than one picture? I have a recipe in mind and thinking this would be a great opportunity to "christen" my brand new MES!


----------



## meateater

That's great Jeff, and thanks to Masterbuilt. I'd try but I just built another smoker and no room forn another one unless I stuck it in the living room.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Great questions.. the recipes, as I understand it, should be smoking recipes. Ones that could be smoked in a Masterbuilt or any other smoking device. Vegetables should be fine and should I find out that veggies are off limits I will let you know but I seriously doubt it. Vegetables like smoked corn, smoked potatoes, smoked cabbage, etc. are wonderful in the smoker.

I also had a few folks asking about posting multiple recipes.. I am not sure if multiple recipes increase your chance of wining but it will certainly not hurt anything. I say go for it, post any and all smoking recipes.

I will try to clarify the rules over the next few days, until then, post away and be sure to go to the Masterbuilt Facebook page and hit the "Like" button so you will be officially entered to win and they have some pretty interesting stuff going on as well that is fun to stay on top of.

Some great recipes so far!!


----------



## TulsaJeff

meateater said:


> That's great Jeff, and thanks to Masterbuilt. I'd try but I just built another smoker and no room forn another one unless I stuck it in the living room.




Go ahead and try for it, Meateater and if you win, just send it to Pineywoods. He said he had room for another one


----------



## fathomthis

This is my own recipe. 75% of the fun is coming up with crazy stuff to make food with. Sure I get all my ideas from this website but the end result is a mixture of what I think will be best and that's how I came up with this!



Beginners Luck Pulled Pork!



7lb. Bone out pork butt



John Henry's Wild Cherry Chipotle Rub.


Jim Beam's Red Stag Bourbon.


Apple Juice


2 12 ounce bottles of your favorite root beer (i like rat bastard!)


Couple of freezer bags


Couple of roasting tins


Apple and Cherry wood chips


Lump charcoal 




I usually start the prep roughly 36 hours before i intend to smoke. So for this example we will say Saturday morning is what were shootin for.



Thursday night is simple. Take your pork butt and double bag it in freezer bags and pour in your root beers. Seal them up and place in a tin in the fridge over night. Hop online and work up that hunger on the smokin forums! ;-)



Friday night after 24 hours in root beer. Pull out the butt and let it drain, but dont pat dry, thats jut wasteful. Start rubbing with john henry's cherry chipotle and dont be shy. Wrap in plastic and set in the fridge for another 12 hours.



Saturday morning its time to get the smoker goin at around 225-240. For this recipe i dont use anything but water in the pan. Once the fires ready and the pan is full pull out the rub and throw a bit more rub on where necessary. Throw that baby on the smoker and head back to the forums!



The fun part starts at 140 degrees IT. I take 3 parts apple juice and 1 part red stag bourbon. Dont mess around here, when i say spritz i mean i want that butt dripping and wet! do this as often to keep the outside looking moist. This will slow down the cooking time but thats what its all about. Every 30 minutes is a good rule but i just like to keep it moist looking.



i keep doing this till i hit 165 degrees IT and then i wrap in heavy aluminum foil, making sure to wrap it so no drippings get out, and also giving it a last spritz. 



Cook till shes at 200 and take it off the heat and rest it in a towel and cooler for as long as you can stand it. 



Once its sat for a while, start pulling the meat in its own juices. No finishing sauce or anything. Its ready to eat as it on anything you like. I prefer hawaiian sweet rolls.




Have fun with this one! =-) And good luck to everyone posting!


----------



## umrjake57

Southwest Smoked Chicken Wrap

Rub:

3 teaspoons Chili Powder

2 teaspoons Paprika

1/2 teaspoon Cayene Pepper

3/4 teaspoon Cumin

1/2 teaspoon Coriander

1 1/2 teaspoon Garlic Powder

1 teaspoon Onion Powder

1 teaspoon Kosher Salt

1 teaspoon Fresh Ground Pepper

Chipotle Sauce:

1 cup prepared ranch dressing

pureed chipotle pepper in adobo sauce to taste

Wrap:

4 flour tortillas

Lettuce

Diced Tomato's

1 Green Bell Pepper, halved

1 Red Bell Pepper, halved

1 Red Onion, halved

2 teaspoons Olive Oil

1 pound of Chicken Breasts

Apply rub to the chicken breasts and refrigerate overnight

Prep smoker to 275F

Put chicken, Bell Peppers and Onion on smoker

Smoke vegatables for 1 hour, remove from smoker

Smoke chicken to 160F, remove from smoker and let rest

While chicken is resting, slice and saute Bell Peppers and Onion in Olive Oil until translucent

Slice or pull chicken, wrap chicken with lettuce, tomato, peppers and onions in flour tortilla with Chipotle Ranch inside, or on the side to dip


----------



## rpbayly

Smoked fish on the water smoker ---- I have used mackrel and shark   Robert Bayly           Fish should be soaked in a salt water brine for a few hours before smoking.        It prevents the meat from getting mushy during the cooking. Cooking times        are relatively short with fish.             This recipe will work with Mackerel, Bluefish, Salmon, and even Cod.         If you catch the fish yourself, cut through their throat to bleed them while        they're still alive. Put them head down in a bucket so they'll pump out as        much blood as possible. Wash and chill the whole fish until you can fillet        them. Early in the morning of the day you're going to smoke, wash 4 to 6        fillets and place them in a brine made from:           Brine For Fish Smoking             Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method                       1 quart cold water              1/3 cup Kosher salt              1/4 cup sugar              1 teaspoon black, red or other peppers to taste           Mix this together in a glass or enamel bowl; add the fish and submerge the        fillets with a weight to hold them under the brine. Brine the fillets in the        refrigerator from 2 to 4 hours (longer makes the fish saltier).          Remove the fillets and wipe dry with paper towels. Place them, skin side        down, on several thicknesses of dry paper towels and let them air dry for        several hours. The surface is dry enough when your finger sticks to the         flesh.   Season with Tony's after drying with paper towels.         Hot smoke over a 250F wood fire for about 2 hours or until the fillets are        firm to the touch (like medium rare steak).            Peel off the skin and serve.                      9 start chicken           ============                                      8+2=10   brine fish 2 hr                                                                     9+3=12 start fish at 12                                                                    10-12=2 hrs dry fish                                                             11:30 start 2nd batch of coals                                                    12 add coals, add fish                                                    2 finish chicken and fish                      


----------



## jimtweedle

Isn't everyone's smoker in the living room?  It would just smoke up the kitchen.


----------



## meateater

TulsaJeff said:


> Go ahead and try for it, Meateater and if you win, just send it to Pineywoods. He said he had room for another one


LOL, I think I'll sit back and watch the Qview roll in! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Keep em coming folks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  _*Wood *_be cool to see a newbie pick that up.


----------



## eman

jimtweedle said:


> Isn't everyone's smoker in the living room?  It would just smoke up the kitchen.


I tried but the wife said as much as she likes my meat . No smoking in the house???


----------



## magers

*THE BABY BACK BIBLE

SMOKING BABY BACK RIBS USING THE 2-1-.5 HOUR METHOD*

THE RIBS:  Buy fresh Baby Backs from a butcher – NEVER buy vacuum packed Supermarket ribs.  They are pumped with a 12-24% sodium solution and taste mushy.  

Ensure the membrane is removed.  The butcher will normally do this for you.

Figure 1 lb per person; usually one slab per person.

PREP THE RIBS:  Cut the rack in half and rinse well.  Set aside on newspaper to drain.  

*THE CIDER SOAK* (see Apple City for the original recipe):  Prep a cider soak solution (see following page for the formula) in a Zip-Loc bag and transfer the ribs into it.  Place in fridge for 8-24 hours.

*WIFFLE DUST RUB* (AKA Magic Dust - amended):  Remove ribs from fridge.  Discard soaking solution (but save the bag).  Lay the ribs on newspaper - meat side down to start.  Spray with butter flavored PAM and apply a liberal coating of Wiffle Dust.  DO NOT RUB IN.

Follow with a light coating of Turbinado or brown sugar from a large reused spice shaker.   Now apply a second very light coat of Wiffle Dust.  Ensure that you cannot see any of the rib membrane and that you have a uniform color.

Turn over to the meat side and repeat.

Using tongs, place the ribs (bone side down) back into the 1-gallon Zip-Loc bag and allow to sit at room temperature for 1-2 hours before transferring to your smoker. 

*SMOKING*:  Start your dedicated smoker with chunk charcoal using the Minion Method (research on youtube.com).  Fill your water pan with hot water.  Bring the temp up to a steady 240-250 deg/f.

Prep two 4 oz aluminum foil packets (BALL SHAPED) of equal parts Pecan, Apple and Hickory chips. That is 3-modest sized handfuls of each. Poke holes in the foil.  You can also use CHUNKS directly placed on the charcoal.  Chunks are easier.

Once the smoker is ready (up to temp), transfer the ribs to the top grate and insert your hardwood chunks or first foil pack onto the hot coals.  NOTE:  If the smoke disappears after 20-30 minutes, add another 2 ounces of wood. After the first hour, stop adding wood. Adding wood at the beginning of the cook allows better penetration before the meat surface seals itself.

Using the 2-1-.5 METHOD, cook at 240-250 deg/f for 2 hours; then 1-hour in foil w/apple juice (MEAT SIDE DOWN) and a 30-MINUTES without foil (bone side down).  

Spray liberally with apple juice whenever you open the lid – which should be minimal.

When done, follow the instructions for PIG CANDY (A version of Danny Gaulden’s inspired glaze).  Apply the glaze immediately before removing ribs from the grill and onto your platter.  SERVE HOT!

*DETAILS*

*THE CIDER SOAK - A CRITICAL STEP* (see Apple City for original recipe)

RECIPE FOR ONE-SLAB BABY BACK RIBS (APPROX 1.5-2 LBS TOTAL); INCREASE ACCORDING TO YOUR # SLABS.  CUT THE RACK/s IN HALF TO EASE USE.

*CIDER SOAK – FOR ONE-RACK OF BABY BACKS* (amended verison of Apple City's Cider Soak recipe)

•   1 cup apple juice

•   1 cup cider vinegar

•   2 Tbs Worcestershire sauce

•   2 Tablespoons oil

•   1 Tbs Wiffle Dust

•   1 tsp dried thyme

•   1 tsp black pepper

•   1 tsp onion powder

The night before you plan to cook your ribs, combine the cider-soak ingredients in a one gallon Zip-Loc bag.   AGITATE TO BLEND.

Place the rib halves in the bag and ensure they are completely covered by the soak.  Remove any/all excess air in the bag.  REFRIGERATE OVERNIGHT.

PREPARE THE SMOKER FOR COOKING, BRINGING THE TEMPERATURE TO 240/250 deg/F. 

Meanwhile, FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS ON PAGE 1 FOR “WIFFLE DUST” 

USE THE 2-1-.5- METHOD.  240-250 DEG/F

2 hours smoked.  Use hardwood chips in foil packets or chunks for at least the 1st hour.

1 hour in foil tents (meat side down): pour in ½ cup apple juice per packet and spray the ribs liberally with apple juice.  PLACE BACK ON THE SMOKER. 

30 min out of the foil; back on the smoker – spray with apple juice before closing lid.

ELAPSED TIME:  3.5 HOURS

When done, apply the following recipe for Pig Candy glaze.

*PIG CANDY* - (Inspired by Danny Gaulden’s Rib Glaze)

¼ cup yellow or honey mustard

3 Tbs margarine

2 Tbs cider vinegar

2 Tbs Southern Comfort or Dark Rum

2 Tbs apple juice

1 cup brown sugar

½ tsp onion powder

½ tsp cumin

½ tsp oregano

*DIRECTIONS*: 

Wisk all the ingredients together thoroughly in a cold saucepan.  Heat contents gently over medium heat, stirring frequently until the sugar and mustard are dissolved completely, about 4 minutes. Cook on low until thick enough to coat a spoon.  If it starts to boil, turn it down immediately. 

THE INSTANT the ribs are pulled from the pit, generously paint both sides with warm glaze.

*WIFFLE DUST FORMULA *(AKA Magic Dust - with minor modifications)

Apply enough dust to yield a uniform color across the meat.  A large spice shaker works well for this chore. 

*INGREDIENTS*

3/4 cup packed dark brown sugar

3/4 cup white sugar

1/2 cup paprika

1/4 cup kosher salt

1/4 cup garlic powder

2 Tbs Accent

2 Tbs ground black pepper

2 Tbs ground ginger powder

2 Tbs onion powder

1 Tbs Cumin

2 tsp rosemary powder

2 tsp cayenne pepper


----------



## redneck69

Pulled Pork Enchiladas

1 pork butt

1 can enchilada sauce to your flavor (mild, medium or hot)

Dry rub mix

2 tbl sp chilli powder

2 tbl sp onion powder

2 tbl sp garlic powder

1 tbl sp cumin

½ cup white sugar

Wash and pat dry pork butt, inject 1 cup of enchilada sauce into pork butt.  Lightly coat with yellow mustard and sprinkle on the dry rub mix.  Place pork butt in 2 gallon ziplock bag and place in fridge overnight.  Pull pork out the next morning and apply a thin layer of dry rub and let it set out to warm up to room temp.  Fire the smoker up to 250 degrees and place the pork butt in it with hickory wood.  Keeping the temp of the smoker at 225 or 230 degrees.  Spray with apple juice every 2 hours till the internal temp reaches 185-190, than double wrap in tin foil and place back in the smoker till the internal temp reaches 200.  Wrap in a towel and place in a cooler to let the juices redistribute thru the meat.  An hour later start shredding the meat and let it sit while you get the enchilada prepped.

Tortillas

Shredded cheese

Diced onion

Enchilada sauce

In a 10” x 14” cooking pan rub a thin layer of enchilada sauce all over the inside of it and heat the rest of the sauce in a shallow cooking pan.  Quickly dip the tortillas in the pan on both sides and add your mix of pulled pork, onion and cheese, roll up and place in the pan. Continue the process til the pan is filled up.  Sprinkle left over sauce, onion and cheese on top of the enchilada and cover with tin foil.  Take the pan back out to the smoker and place on the rack and get the temp up to 250 for an hour. 

Pull out and enjoy the enchiladas on a bed of shredded lettuce.


----------



## blacknosecorey

Well what better way to start serious smoking?

Turkey

2 large onions chopped

2 cups butter - room temperature.

1 cup olive oil

3 TBSP rosemary

2 tbsp crushed red pepper

Bread

Salt

Pepper

Mix the butter with the chopped onions, add in enough bread to completely fill the cavity of the bird

Mix 1/2 C olive oil with Rosemary and red pepper, inject this just below the skin of as well as into the middle of the breast of the bird.

vigorously rub remaining 1/2 C olive oil onto skin of bird, add pepper and salt (About 3 TBSP of each) and slow smoke until reaching safe internal temp.

This is a simple recipe but the flavor is amazing.


----------



## coacher72

*Smoked Turkey and Sausage Gumbo*

Select a 10-12 pound turkey.  Brine the turkey for 12-24 hours in your favorite store bought or homemade brine. Personally I have found Spice Hunter Turkey brine to be very good.

After Brining rinse, pat dry and rub the turkey down with your favorite poultry rub.

 Place the turkey in a 250* smoker. I use a combination of hickory and apple. Use whatever wood you like. Smoke turkey until a internal temperature between 170-180* is reached. After cooled debone the turkey and save the carcass.

Place the carcass in pot. Add 8 cups of water to pot along with 2 stalks of celery, coarse chopped, 1 medium onion coarse chopped and 4 cloves of garlic minced. Boil for 1 hour, strain and save broth.

Gumbo:

*Ingredients:*

  

1 smoked turkey

8 cups water 

1 1/2 cups vegetable or canola oil 

1 1/2 cups bleached all-purpose flour 

2 cups chopped yellow onions 

1 cup chopped green bell peppers 

1 cup chopped celery 

2 tablespoons or about 3 cloves chopped garlic 

1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme 

1 1/2 pound sliced andouille or other smoked sausage 

2 tablespoons chopped green onions or scallions (green part only) 

2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley leaves 

Salt and pepper to taste

Hot cooked white rice, for serving

*Method: *  In a large, heavy pot or a Dutch oven over medium heat, combine the oil and flour. Stirring slowly and constantly, cook until a dark roux is formed, (it should be the color of dark chocolate), 20 to 25 minutes. Add the chopped onions, bell peppers, chopped celery and chopped garlic. Cook, stirring, until the vegetables are very soft, 8 to 10 minutes. Add the thyme and cayenne and continue to stir. Add the reserved smoked turkey broth and stir until the roux mixture and broth are well combined. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to medium-low and cook, uncovered, stirring occasionally, until thick and flavorful, usually 1 1/2 hours. More water may be added if the sauce gets too thick.

Coarsely chop the smoked turkey meat. Add the turkey and the sausage to the gumbo. Cook for 15 to 30 minutes. Salt and pepper to taste. Remove from the heat and let sit for 5 minutes before skimming off the fat that has risen to the surface.

Serve the gumbo in individual soup or gumbo bowls over hot white rice and garnish with green onions and parsley.


----------



## lostirishfan

[*]1 gallon water[*]1 cup kosher salt[*]1 cup white sugar[*]1 cup brown sugar[*]lemon pepper to taste[*]1 (3 ounce) package dry crab and shrimp seasoning mix[*]freshly ground black pepper to taste[*]4 cloves garlic, crushed or to taste[*]1 dash hot pepper sauce (optional)[*]4 lemons, sliced and crushed[*]2 oranges, sliced and crushed[*]1 lime, sliced and crushed[*]  1 large yellow onion, sliced[*] [*]Pour the water into a large bowl or small bucket. If you must use a pot, use one that does not contain aluminum. Stir in the kosher salt, white sugar, brown sugar, lemon pepper, parsley and seasoning mix. Add the garlic, hot pepper sauce, lemons, oranges, lime and onion. Soak your salmon in this brine for 12 to 36 hours.  [*]Place salmon on tin foil and smoke between 200-225 F until internal temp reaches 140F. [*]Add fresh squeezed lemon or lime on top if desired.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I am really liking the caliber of recipes that are being posted here.. I can tell that lots of thought is going into them. Keep it up folks!!


----------



## coacher72

*Smoked Chicken Etouffee*

Take 1 3-4 lb chicken, rinse with cold water and pat dry. Apply you favorite poultry rub. Wrap chicken in plastic wrap and place in refrigerator. After 4 hours (or more) remove wrap and apply a light dusting of the chicken rub. Set aside. Bring smoker up to a temperature between 250 and 275*  F. Place chicken into smoker. Use a mixture of hickory and apple and smoke chicken until a internal temperature of 170[sup]o [/sup]  F is reached (usually 2.5 – 3 hrs). Be sure meat probe was placed into the breast or thigh of the chicken and not touching any bone. Once the target internal temperature is reached remove chicken and let cool. Once cooled, debone chicken and set aside. Make a stock from the leftover carcass.

Etouffee ingredients:

¾ cup of flour

¾ cup of oil or butter

2 lbs of smoked chicken chopped

1 cup of chopped onions

¼ cup of fine chopped green onions

½ cup of chopped green pepper

½ cup of chopped celery

2 cloves of garlic, minced

1 quart of chicken stock (made from the smoked chicken carcass)

2 bay leaves

¼ cup of hot sauce

1 Tbls of worcestershire sauce

¼ cup of chopped parsely

Salt and pepper to taste

*Directions:*

Heat the oil or butter in a large dutch oven or heavy bottom pot over medium high heat .  Add flour, and stir to combine well. Continue to cook roux, stirring constantly, until chocolate brown, about 12 to 15 minutes. Immediately add onion, celery, bell pepper, and bay leaves and cook until soft, 2 to 3 minutes. Add garlic and cook another 2 minutes, then add the chicken stock a little at a time.  Add hot sauce and Worcestershire sauce and stir to combine well. Bring to a boil, return smoked chicken to the pot, and simmer for 1 hour and 45 minutes, until chicken is very tender. Add chopped parsely and stir well to combine. Taste and adjust seasoning, if necessary, and serve immediately over rice or other starch of choice.


----------



## pintobean

Man, I could really use this smoker, so here's my submission.

Edit: Made my new Favorite last night, so changing my submission.

Last night, I didn't have much time as I have to be on a plane in a few hours, so I didn't want to do a big smoke, but at least wanted to smoke something.

Smoked Ribeye w/ Reverse Sear and Smoked Tri-Color Peppers

First, the Rub, which I came up with on the fly, pretty basic:

1/4 Cup Salt Free Chili Powder

2 tsp Hungarian Paprika

1 tsp Cayenne

1/2 tsp Ground White Pepper

1/2 tsp garlic powder

1/2 tsp Onion Powder

1/2 tsp Salt (leave out if using chili powder with salt)

Rub the meat thoroughly, and wrap tightly in plastic wrap. Put in fridge for an hour to let the spices penetrate the meat.

Get the smoker fired up to 225*, and use a combination of Hickory and Peach (or other fruitwood like apple if you don't have peach)

While the smoker is settling down, slice three bell peppers of various colors in half, and seed and rinse. I chose red, yellow, and green.

Place the ribeye and peppers on the grate, and set a timer for 45min. At the end of the 45 min, my ribeye was at 120*. PERFECT!

About 15 min before the timer is up, fire up a gas grill or charcoal grill to about 550*.

Remove peppers and ribeye from smoker once timer has gone off, and sear both peppers and ribeye quickly (1-2 min per side; time will vary with temperature of grill). My ribeye was 138* when I finished the sear. Double wrap the ribeye in foil, and allow to rest at least 15 min. My temperature climbed to 144* during the rest, a perfect medium rare.

Serve the Ribeye with one of each color Peppers...and some of the wifes mashed taters (or any other side).\

Rubbed, wrapped, and into the fridge



About ready to go on the smoker.



Yeah, that's what I was waiting for!!



Finished Smoking



After the sear



Plated, and ready to serve



Slice to show doneness



Thanks for Looking!


----------



## fathomthis

How long must we wait! im dying to see who gets that gorgeous smoker!


----------



## TulsaJeff

FathomThis said:


> How long must we wait! im dying to see who gets that gorgeous smoker!




This contest is going all the way through November.. I am not sure how quickly the winner will be announced after that. We have had great response, keep it up.

Just a reminder to anyone who has not read the first post in this thread where the rules are posted, you must post a recipe then also go to the Masterbuilt Facebook page while signed in to facebook and hit the "Like" button at the top of the page to be registered to win.

Someone is going to be very, very happy soon


----------



## mr mac

Best Basic Baby Backs

Basic rub;

kosher salt

raw (Turbinado) sugar

cracked black pepper

onion powder

garlic powder

chili powder

cayenne pepper

paprika

dry mustard

cumin

Two packs of baby back ribs or St Louis style ribs

Spritz and braising liquid; Cranberry/raspberry juice

Trim off all excess fat and remove membrane from back of room temperature ribs.  Generously rub the ribs with deli style mustard to add that little bit of horse radish flavor.  Sprinkle rub on the dry rub and stoke your fire to 250° and add hickory.

Place ribs in smoker and allow smoking for 2 hours (3 if using St Louis style).  Ensure smoke is thin and light blue at the most and not heavy.  Even the scent of the smoke is enough to get the smoke flavor in to the meat.  After one hour spray ribs with cranberry/raspberry juice taking care not to wash off rub.  If smoking St Louis style ribs spray again at the two hour mark.

After two hours (three for St Louis style) remove ribs carefully and place in foil packs along with a couple of ounces of the cranberry/raspberry juice and return to smoker (no need for wood) for another two hours.

Remove ribs from foil and return to smoker (again, without smoke) for one more hour to firm up.

Remove from smoker and slice.  Serve with your favorite sauce on the side if desired.   Serves 6-8 unless you’re like my family then they will only serve four and one boxer.

Inside the Masterbuilt gasser



On your mark...


----------



## dakotared

Thanks,,this is great!

*Venison Jerky*

6-8 pounds deer meat sliced 1/8 inch thick
2 cups water
1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/3 cup salt
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup liquid smoke
1 tablespoon black pepper
2 tablespoons your favorite seasoned salt
1 teaspoon paprika

Combine all ingredients except the venison and the seasoned salt and paprika to make marinate.

Add meat slices and let marinate for 8-10 hours. Pat dry and spread on grill or smoker racks. Sprinkle with seasoned salt seasoning and paprika. Smoke using low heat on the smoker or grill for 6-8 hours.

Enjoy!

found originally at http://www.texasbarbeques.com/smoked_beef_jerky_recipe.html


----------



## theoxrojo

Smoked meatloaf

2 lbs. lean ground beef
1 lb. sausage
1 large onion finely chopped
1 green pepper finely chopped
1 C. fresh bread crumbs or saltine cracker crumbs (if using Italian sausage I use Italian bread crumbs)
2 eggs lightly beaten
1 cup bbq sauce
1 cup shredded cheese
Favorite bbq rub
3 lbs. thick sliced bacon

Weave strips of bacon together tightly (8 slices x 8 slices works well) and put aside after lightly covering it with rub.

Mix all ingredients but cheese in bowl using just 3/4 cup of bbq sauce. Once mixed, cover bacon weave with meatloaf mixture, add rub if desired. Spread cheese on top of meatloaf.

Take one end of meatloaf (without bacon weave) and roll into a log as tightly as you can.

Once the meatloaf is fully rolled up, pinch together the seams and ends to seal all of the cheese inside.

Now roll meatloaf forward with the bacon weave making sure the seam is facing down and ends are bacon covered. Any bacon left over from weave can be added on top of roll.

Sprinkle rub on outside of roll and place in smoker. Half an hour before desired temperature is reached, brush remaining 1/4 cup of bbq sauce on exterior.
body, td, input{font-family:arial;font-size:16px;}#container{padding:5px 20px;}#header h2{font-size:27px;color:#d0d0d0;margin: 22px 0 10px;}#searchform{width:470px;margin:0;}#searchform input{font-size:18px;border: 1px solid #aaa;color:#aaa;}#searchform input:hover, 	#searchform input:focus, 	#searchform input:active{border: 1px solid #888;color:#000;}	#searchform input.searchbox{padding:4px;width:300px;}#searchform input.searchbutton{padding: 3px 10px;color:#000;}#searchform div.poweredby{float:right;width:80px;text-align:center;}#searchform div.poweredby span{font-size:10px;}#searchform div.poweredby img{width:60px;}


----------



## jonboat

Jonboat's smoked salmon

This one follows the KISS principle and turns out delicious smoked salmon...

Brine: 1 Cup Kosher Salt, 1 Cup dark brown sugar, 1 gallon of water.

Make enough brine to cover the number of fillets you have.

Brine overnight in the fridge.

After brining, rinse fillets thoroughly

place on racks in open air for 1.5 - 2 hours (until the meat is tacky to the touch)

This is a good time to pull out the pin-bones if you haven't already done so.

Get you smoker up to around 220, then put the fish in.

I use applewood, and for large fillets, I smoke for about 6 hours.

I've used this recipe three times this year with my ecb, and every time it turned out awesome!!!


----------



## theoxrojo

Bacon weave pork loin

2 lb weave of thick sliced bacon sprinkle rub to your liking.
4 lb boneless pork loin rubbed down the night before with your rub.
Roll loin onto rub side of bacon weave leaving loin ends open.
Sprinkle rub to your liking on bacon weave outside.
Smoke at temps of 225-230, basting every half hour with apple juice.
Smoke until inner temp reaches 145-150 degrees.  Wrap tightly in foil for an hour.  Slice and serve.

Simple?  Yes, simply delicious.

ETA: I'm having trouble adding photos whether from a file on my computer or parked on the web.  Will try again later.  :(

ETA: Three separate times I have tried to add photos, each time I receive this response: 
body, td, input{font-family:arial;font-size:16px;}#container{padding:5px 20px;}#header h2{font-size:27px;color:#d0d0d0;margin: 22px 0 10px;}#searchform{width:470px;margin:0;}#searchform input{font-size:18px;border: 1px solid #aaa;color:#aaa;}#searchform input:hover, 	#searchform input:focus, 	#searchform input:active{border: 1px solid #888;color:#000;}	#searchform input.searchbox{padding:4px;width:300px;}#searchform input.searchbutton{padding: 3px 10px;color:#000;}#searchform div.poweredby{float:right;width:80px;text-align:center;}#searchform div.poweredby span{font-size:10px;}#searchform div.poweredby img{width:60px
A temporary error occurred. Please retry your request.  I give up.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






body, td, input{font-family:arial;font-size:16px;}#container{padding:5px 20px;}#header h2{font-size:27px;color:#d0d0d0;margin: 22px 0 10px;}#searchform{width:470px;margin:0;}#searchform input{font-size:18px;border: 1px solid #aaa;color:#aaa;}#searchform input:hover, 	#searchform input:focus, 	#searchform input:active{border: 1px solid #888;color:#000;}	#searchform input.searchbox{padding:4px;width:300px;}#searchform input.searchbutton{padding: 3px 10px;color:#000;}#searchform div.poweredby{float:right;width:80px;text-align:center;}#searchform div.poweredby span{font-size:10px;}#searchform div.poweredby img{width:60px;}
[h2] [/h2]


----------



## nhra

smoked ribs

To make the easiest go of it, buy the pork spareribs already trimmed. A St. Louis style slab is perfect for this recipe. Season the slab with a bit of salt and pepper, and if you have it a little onion powder and garlic powder, too.

Use your smoker or prepare your gas grill for smoking. The temperature needs to be close to 225 degrees Fahrenheit for about 5 hours.

When the ribs are almost done (140-145 degrees internal temperature), brush on a 50/50 mixture of your favorite bbq sauce and water (or beer), and cook for another 10 minutes. Repeat the "brush and cook for 10" routine until the ribs are tender.

Remove the _barbecued pork spareribs_ from the cooker and allow to cool for 20 minutes before serving with a big pile of smoky baked beans.


----------



## salsashark

*Fool Proof Smoked Chicken Wings *

Well since I can't complete with the complexity of some of these other recipes (although I've already subscribed to this thread for future reference), I'll put up a sure-fire crowd pleaser. BBQs, Birthdays, Football, you name it... These wings have become a mandatory item at all gatherings!

Ingredients:

4Lbs Chicken wings

1 Bottle Italian dressing

Your favorite dry rub

The day before:

1. Clean and separate the wings into wingettes and drumettes

2. Put them all into a freezer bag or plastic container of your choice

3. Dump in the italian dressing

4. Toss in the fridge for the night

The day of:

1. Dump the wings into a colendar and give them a quick rinse to remove excess dressing

2. Move the wings into a clean bag

3. Add a liberal amount of your favorite rub and toss to coat

Cooking:

1. Get your heat up - a high quick smoke will reduce the chances of leathery chicken skin

2. Put the wings in the smoke (I personally prefer hickory, but taster's choice)

3. Cook for 1 - 1.5 hours at 300 - 325

Remove from smoke and get creative:

From here, if they last long enough, you can sauce them and throw them on a grill, or just consume... Speaking from personal experience, they usually don't last long enough to worry about so grab what you can and enjoy!

Going into the smoker:







After 30 minutes:







Ready to enjoy:


----------



## tazcop

Everytime I make these, they fall off the bone, the sliced onion brings out the flavor. 

  Baby Back Ribs

2 racks of Baby Back Pork Ribs

Spicy Brown Mustard

Basic Rub

1 - Thinly sliced onion

Remove membrane from the backside of the ribs

Slather ribs with the spicy brown mustard

Cover with basic rub

Top with thinly sliced onions

Smoke with your favorite hardwood, I prefer Hickory at 225 degrees for 3-4 hours

Top with your favorite BBQ sauce of eat plain. 

Basic Rub

1/4 cup of brown sugar
4 Tbs garlic powder

2 Tbs ground black pepper
1 Tbs  Kosher salt
1 Tbs celery salt
 1 tsp cinnamon
1 Tbs paprika


----------



## fireangel

Smoked Turkey Breast

This is basically the same recipe that Jeff sent out in last months newsletter.

I like to find a small bone in turkey breast around 4 pounds.

Brine with your favorite brining mixture, I use kosher salt and a little brown sugar, overnight.

Rub generously with your favorite rub.

Smoke with your favorite wood at about 240 degrees, I like Apple or cherry for poultry.

At about the 1.5 hr mark insert temp probe and continue to smoke until the breast reaches 161 degrees at it's thickest point.

Wrap in double foil, towel and place in cooler for about a half hour.

Take out, carve and enjoy.


----------



## iluvmeat

This recipe is simple but tasty.  I am new to the smoking game but LOVE IT!!  I am from Kentucky and I grew up calling the sausage I am using gut sausage because it is stuffed in gut.  You will need to look for stuffed sausage or maybe make your own!!  That's what we do! 

"Smoked Gut Sausage"

I make a sauce that we use on all kinds of meat either during cooking or after that is just 8 oz honey, a bottle of hot sauce(your choice) and garlic and cayenne to taste.  Combine in a sauce pan and simmer for about an hour.  It is just good and can be adapted any way.  I make mine pretty spicy.

I have a Traeger smoker(I know...I know... I get ribbed about it all the time by purists about it not being a real smoker but I sure enjoy my smoking experience using it!!) I set it on medium heat and have used just about any wood but I like apple the best.

I usually use about two pounds of the "hot" if I buy it and it is all "hot" if it is what we make.  When you coil it just place it right on the grate and don't put any sauce on it yet.  I let it cook for about 45 minutes or til it starts looking like it is really starting to cook.  With gut sausage you can tell by the way it looks because it will start drawing up.  At this point you can start saucing it, turning it over to get both sides.  Make sure your sauce has cooled down before you use it or it will be to runny.

Continue this until the sausage has really started looking drawn( You will know what I mean when you actually do it)  It stays pretty moist because it has so much fat and the sauce helps the skin stay intact. You can always check the internal temp with a probe thermometer, which is the best thing since sliced bread!

Remove it from the smoker and slice it small for appetizers or the appropriate size for whatever type bread or bun or biscuit you are putting it on and enjoy!!


----------



## rwgnsmoker

*Cajun Style Smoked Chicken Rub Recipe*
 

For the chicken rub, you'll need...

*INGREDIENTS:*

4 tablespoons onion powder
2 teaspoons paprika
2 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons salt
1-1/2 teaspoons black pepper
1 teaspoon (or to taste) of cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
1/2 teaspoon dried sage

Combine all of the ingredients well. If the herbs are whole, break them up in a mortar and pestle, or rub them vigorously between your hands. Season the chicken on all sides. Let it rest in the fridge for an hour before smoking to give the flavors time to absorb. For more flavorful breast meat, put the chicken dry rub under the skin, right against the flesh.

If you like it spicy, you'll love this smoked chicken rub recipe. A blend of several spices along with a bit of good ol' cayenne pepper gives this one an unforgettable kick of flavor.

I usually prepare chickens spatchcock style for smoking. It makes it easy to season all surfaces of the bird for maximum flavor.
 

How to Spatchcock a Chicken
 

1.With a sturdy pair of kitchen shears, cut along each side of the backbone and remove it
2.Spread the ribcage open and press the chicken flat

That's all there is to prepping a chicken spatchcock style. In this form the seasonings and smoke easily reach all sides of the chicken. It also decreases the cooking time a bit to boot.

RWGNsmoke...


----------



## cassutt

Bacon

Ingredients

*Pork Belly*

Use the belly meat from the back of the belly (closest to the loin). This is the meatiest part of the belly as opposed to the meat that comes off the front of the belly, which is a little skimpy as it has to be pulled off of the ribs.

Begin with fresh bellies that have been chilled to about 42 degrees F within 24 to 30 hours after slaughter. If the fresh bellies are purchased from a commercial source, they will have been properly chilled. If the source is farm slaughter, take care to chill them rapidly. Do not stack warm bellies during the chilling process, and begin curing within 48 hours after slaughter.

Trim the bellies to the desired shape. This is typically square or rectangular, and will enable you to cut uniform slices of bacon from the belly once it has been cured and smoked.

Brine (Wet-cure)

A brine has 2 main ingredients: Salt and Sugar. Salt is the primary ingredient, with sugar added to offset some of the salt's harshness, and to keep the meat more moist and soft during aging. One of the reasons that bacon keeps so long is that it's been both brined and smoked. The salt in the brine is used to pull moisture out of the meat. The less moisture that's in the meat, the more inhospitable it is to bacteria, that cause spoilage. Brining also prepares the meat for smoking, which has preservative powers of its own. Smoke also brings a lot of flavor, aroma, and color to your bacon. Nitrates and nitrites are often included as anti-bacterial agents as they are particularly effective against the deadly botulism organism. They also ensure a nice pink color on the meat.

Whereas there are many brine recipes out there, there are also several commercially prepared brines available for purchase. These brines have your basic salt and sugar and some have added spices and flavoring to give a characteristic flavor, aroma or appearance.

We use a Maple cure, that is available from ‘The SausageMaker’ (www.sausagemaker.com). We do not follow the instructions that come with this cure, but rather use 10 ounces of cure to 2 gallons of water. Make enough brine to fill a non-reactive container that allows you to completely submerse your pork bellies. (2 Gallons of brine is about right for 2 x 3-pound pork bellies)

Curing

Place the container with the submerged pork bellies (use plates to weigh down the bellies if they float to the top of the water) in the refrigerator for 4 days. Overhaul the meat in the container each day.

It is important that the temperature of the refrigerator is kept at a constant 38F. Temperatures lower than 36F will cause the curing action to stop. Temperatures above 40F will cause the meat to spoil.

Preparation for Smoking

Rinse the pork bellies with fresh water, and dry thoroughly with paper towels. Before you smoke the bellies, you must further dry them so that a pellicle forms on the outside of the meat. A pellicle forms as a result of the cure pulling water soluble proteins up to the surface of the meat. When these proteins dry, they form a shiny, sticky coating over the meat, which will absorb the smoke much better. The meat will not take smoke until the surface is dry. If the meat is smoked when still damp, it will be smudgy, not rich in color and not taste as good.

To achieve this, elevate the meat on cooling racks and set up a household fan to blow over it and help speed up the drying process. Turn the meat over halfway through the drying process. The length of time it takes to dry depends on the meat, the relative humidity and the speed of the fan. As a guideline about 30 minutes on each side should do it. You should notice the meat take on a surface sheen which is an indication that the pellicle has formed.

Source of Wood for Smoke

Use only hardwood sawdust or chips for smoking. Resinous evergreen wood will impart an undesirable flavor. Here are a few wood options that we like:
 


*Wood*

*Characteristics*

Apple

Slightly sweet, fruity smoke that is mild , but capable of flavoring bacon
CherrySlightly sweet, fruity smoke that is mild , but capable of flavoring baconHickory Strong hearty taste
Oak

Strong, earthy smoke for a robust bacon

Maple

Sweet smoke – good for bacon you will eat with pancakes

Smoking

Hang the pork bellies on bacon hangers in the smoker. Bacon hangers can also be purchased from ‘The Sausagemaker’ (www.sausagemaker.com). Alternatively you can make your own, using a piece of non-resinous wood material about 2-inches wide, 1/2-inch thick, and 12-inches long. Space four or five No. 6 galvanized nails along the board. Make a hanger from No. 9 galvanized wire and fasten the one end to the middle of the piece of wood.

We like to cold-smoke the meat at a low temperature over a long period of time. This ensures that you get the maximum smoke penetration and gives you a rich color on the meat. Try to keep the temperature of the smoker between 80F and 100F. When you start going above this the surface of the meat will start to seal and the smoke will no longer penetrate the meat. Smoke the meat for about 8 hours, or until you are happy with the color.  

Handling the Finished Product

Remove the rind if it was not already removed when you got the meat. This is made easier if you allow the bacon to sit in the refrigerator overnight and firm up.

Slice the bacon to your desired thickness. We use an electric meat slicer to yield uniform pieces, but if you have a lot of time and patience on your hands you can do this manually. This is made easier by slightly freezing the bacon first.

Bacon cured and smoked in this fashion is perishable and needs to be frozen or stored in a refrigerator until eaten.

Loose slices of uncooked bacon should be vacuum-packed or wrapped very tightly in cling film so that no air can get in. Do not use greaseproof paper, as the bacon will dry out. Loose bacon can be stored in the refrigerator for up to eight days and in the freezer for 3 months. If you plan on freezing the bacon, it will keep it’s fresh flavor a lot longer if it is not sliced.


----------



## cyclicpitcher

Keep it simple Pork Butt

Take a 8 pound pork butt and cut it in half.

Take each 4 pound side and tye up with cotton bakers string to make a tight ball.

Rub down with wet style yellow mustard and then add a dry rub of paprika and oregano. Be liberal to coat with dry ingredients.

Place on smoker rack level with thermometer. On rack below place water pan with two cups of Apple Cider Vinegar.

Hickory Smoke for 4 hours at 220 degrees and then turn meats over. Continue to smoke for 4 more hours and turn meat over, replenish vinegar as needed.

Now monitor internal temps on the meat for an additional two hours until the meat temps rise to 170 degrees,  Pull meat and Eat!!!

Best of luck to all who entered! Cheers!


----------



## larry maddock

fired up ROSE -   thats my     royal  oak smoker  electric     SUN AM...
after getting up to 220f--- loaded with--*3 LB BONELESS LEG OF LAMB...*
i put 5 slits in roast and put small amount of powdered garlic in slits---

other than this it was right out of refrigerator 1 hr...

i use hickory saw dust for smoke.........

i filled water pan ...........

i took the lamb out of rose at 145 f  internal lamb temp.
and put in covered tupperware bowl for a hour...

when i sliced--it was still a little pink .........

cut into 1/2 inch slices ---served  on kaiser roll-- --used spicy mustard as condiment ..

OMG _ OMG _OMG
simple***simple---simple
this is great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





in fact--now is time to thaw my last one in freezer--its been there since easter.....


----------



## gkdodson

Baby back ribs: If using vac-pac ribs, no brining neede, if using fresh cut, use a basic brine for 12-18 hours.

My recipe for rub : (adjust to taste as necessary)

Brown sugar - 2 tbsp

Sea salt - 2 tbsp

Chili powder - 2 tbsp

Paprika - 2 tbsp

Ground cumin and coriander - 1 tbsp each

onion, garlic, and mustard podwers - 1 tbsp each

Unsweetened baking cocoa powder - 1 tbsp

MSG - 1 tbsp (optional, but I like it)

podwered thyme and oregano - 1 &1/2 tsp each

Chipotle chili pepper - 1 tsp

Allspice - 1 tsp

Celery seed - 1 tsp

White sugar - 1 tsp

Sift mixture through tea strainer several times to break up any lumps and insure even blend then place in large spice bottle with shaker top.

After removing the membrane from ribs, cut in half and apply generous amount of rub to both sides, wrap in plastic and refrigerate for 12 hours. Remove from refrigerator and bring to room temperature. Meanwhile, start coals in charcoal grill and soak chips and/or chunks of preferred smoking wood. Place aluminum pie pan with water directly over coals.

Using indirect grilling, smoke ribs for 1 & 1/2 hours. Flip and turn and rotate ribs occasionally to ensure even cooking. After 30 minutes, begin spraying ribs every 15 minutes with rib spray:

In spray bottle mix:

1/2 cup apple cider vinegar

1/2 cup cranberry juice

2 -3 tbsp yellow mustard

1 tbsp olive oil

1 tbsp chipotle Tobasco sauce

1/4 tsp liquid smoke

Shake well

Remove ribs from grill and double wrap in heavy-duty aluminum foil and finish cooking in 275 degree oven for 1- 1&1/2 hours or until ribs have pulled back from bone 1/2 inch. Unwrap and tent for 15 minutes. Enjoy


----------



## drift0714

Smoked Apple Ribs

2 full racks of ribs

2 bags of Brown Sugar

1 Handful of Nature Seasoning

1 Handful of Montreal Steak Seasoning

1 Small bottle or can of Apple Juice

Start by rinsing your racks of ribs under cold water and removing any unwanted bone chips or other bits.

Remove thin membrane from back side of ribs.

Mix both seasonings together with the brown sugar.

Pack mixture on top of ribs so that entire top is covered.

Wrap ribs in Aluminum Foil and place in fridge overnight.

Start up smoker and let reach a temperature of 220.

When temp is attained add your wood ( I prefer apple wood for this but if you want something stronger go for it).

Place ribs seasoned side up in your smoker and close lid.

Every 30 minutes spray apple juice on your ribs with a spray bottle.

After 4 - 5 hours remove ribs and wrap them in foil again.

Return them to the smoker for another 3 hours.

After 3 hours open foil packs but do not discard.

Add your favorite BBQ sauce and recover the foil.

Place back in smoker for 1 additional hour.

Remover from smoker after 1 hour and serve to hungry guests!

Or eat them all yourself and don't share with anyone!

grabbed the recipe off of food network about 5 years ago then modified to my own liking! Not sure who the original author was!


----------



## jaycee

[h2] [/h2][h2]Smoked Scallops[/h2]
Mesquite wood chips
6  cups  water
1/3  cup  kosher salt
1/4  cup  sugar
36  sea scallops
2/3  pound  thinly sliced prosciutto
6  green onions, sliced

end class="rcpdetail"

[h2]Preparation[/h2]
Soak wood chips in water to cover at least 30 minutes.

Combine 6 cups water, salt, and sugar in a bowl, stirring to dissolve. Rinse scallops, and stir into brine. Cover and chill 1 hour; drain.

Arrange scallops in a single layer on a wire rack; chill 1 hour.

Prepare charcoal fire in smoker; let burn 15 to 20 minutes. Drain chips, and place on coals. Place water pan in smoker; add water to fill line.

Wrap strips of prosciutto around scallops, securing with wooden picks. Place scallops on upper rack. Place rack in smoker. Sprinkle green onions over scallops (most will drop into water); cover with smoker lid. Cook 20 minutes or until done

_Coastal Living_, SEPTEMBER 2001


----------



## dawgdrvr

Cody'z Killer Citrus Salmon


2 Salmon fillets from a silver or King salmon. double the  recipe if you were lucky enough to catch 2 . I live here in Washington state and regularly fish for Salmon, Sturgeon and Steelhead.  My wife will only eat salmon if it is citrusy ,so i modified my old recipe and this is what i came up with . This brine is also good with Red Snapper, Yellow Tail, Ling Cod and most other rock fish caught off the coast

Dry ingredients:

1 C. Brown Sugar

1 C. White Sugar

1 C. Kosher Salt

2 TBS. Lemon Pepper

2 TBS. McCormicks 'It's a Dilly' ( hard to find -they dont make it any more but Mrs. Dash will work )

1 TBS. Crushed Red Pepper

1 tsp. rosemary

2 bay leaves

wet ingredients: 

1 Gallon Water or White Wine

2. TBS crushed Garlic

4. TBS E.V,O,O.  (Extra Virgin Olive Oil)

2. TBS.Apple Cider Vinegar  

juice,pulp and rind of

3 Lemons

2 Oranges

1 Lime

1 Onion

4 dashes of 'Tabasco' or 'Franks Red Hot' sauce 

Prep:

Cut Salmon Fillets into 3  or 4 inch pieces set in fridge .

 Put dry  ingredients in a bowl and mix well 

Put White Wine/Water, Apple Cider Vinegar,  E.V,O,O   In a coated metal (  roasting pan) or non metallic container (large glass bowl). I use a 4 gallon enamel coated  canning pot.

Add chopped Onion, Tabasco and Garlic.

Cut fruit in half . Using a fork ,squeeze and work most of the pulp out , then cut the rinds into chunks.

Add dry ingredients and mix for 2  to 3 minutes or until dissolved. 

Add salmon chunks to brine and put the container into the fridge. ( I put mine in an ice chest, with the bottom filled with ice ) let the Salmon soak for 18 to 24 hours. 

After they have been in the pool long enough, take Salmon out of the fridge, lay them skin side down and pat dry with a paper towel (DO NOT RINSE!)  . You can add additional brown sugar to them @ this time. Let them air dry for 2 hours until they have a nice glossy sticky coating .

Smoke:

I have a Brinkman charcoal smoker and a NB 'Bandera' with a vertical smoke vault and an off set fire boix,  I have modified both smokers so i get even temps and longer smoke times .

 I have found it best to smoke the fish on the top 3 shelves of the Bandera sense they are nearest the smoke stack the temp ranges from 165* to 185*. 

Place hardwood  briquette's   in fire box using the 'Minion Method' then add your 'Alder Wood Chunks'. I put mine in an old 10 inch cast iron pot with holes in the lid. 

smoke @ 165 for 5 to 8 hours depending on how you like your smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

meateater said:


> That's great Jeff, and thanks to Masterbuilt. I'd try but I just built another smoker and no room forn another one unless I stuck it in the living room.


Go for it meateater. I showed you how nice they look in the living room!


----------



## biteme7951

*Smoked Dried Venison (or any lean meat)*

*The Meat:*

Any lean cut will work.  I use the loins cut in 6-8” lengths, the Sirloin, and Rump cuts,  and any portion of the hind quarters.  Remove as much fat and Silverskin as possible.  Cut into uniform pieces for uniform cooking times. Try to have the maximum thickness of no more than 4” for uniform curing without having to inject the meat.

*The Brine:*

1 Gallon Water

1.25 cups of Morton’s Tenderquik

1.25 cups brown sugar

3 bay leaves

3 cloves garlic crushed (or 1 Tablespoon granulated garlic)

1 Tablespoon Onion Powder 

1 Tablespoon Juniper Berries, slightly crushed (or 1-½ shots of gin)

½ Tablespoon Black Peppercorns, slightly crushed

Put all ingredients in a pan and stir to dissolve the salt & sugar while brining to a boil.  Hard boil for 10 minutes to get everything all happy.  The brine must be cooled to around 38-40 degrees before you can add the meat. I usually set the pan in the sink with some Ice and water to cool it down and then put it in the fridge overnight.

If you have pieces of meat thicker than 4” it is best to inject some brine into the centers before putting in bags. Divide your meat up into a few gallon sized  Ziplock bags so it is not overcrowded and then divide the brine up between all the bags.  Squeeze out any air and seal the bags up.  You can also use a plastic container but you will have to weigh the meat down to keep it submerged. Put in the coldest part of the fridge and let them set for 5-7 days, turning and kneading the bags (or stirring if in plastic container) every day or so.

*The Smoke:*

Take the meat out of the brine and rinse the pieces off and pat dry.  If you are concerned about the meat being too salty, cut a piece off and fry it up to taste test. Do not be concerned with the texture of the meat….only the taste. If it is too salty you can soak it in cold water for about an hour and try it again. Make a mental note if you have to do this as you can shorten the brine time by a couple of days on future batches.

Set your smoker up to run at about 225 degrees and put the meat in.  If you have a water pan for your smoker….use it…it will help to keep the meat moist. Keep smoke on it for the first 3-4 hours, after that you can just use heat.  I’ve used apple, cherry, hickory, and pecan wood and it is all good…just pick one you like and use it. Keep Meat in smoker until the internal temp reaches 155-160 degrees. This can take anywhere from 4-8 Hrs. At this point the meat is done and can come out.  Let the meat rest on the counter or shut the smoker off, open it up, and let it cool.  When cool put it in the fridge overnight as it will be easier to slice when it is cold. Slice the meat up and put in Ziploc bags if you are going to use it within a week, or vacuum pack if you plan on freezing it for later.

*Try This:*

*Chipped Venison Dip *

1 Cup finely minced dried venison
2 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened
1 Cup sour cream
1/2 med. green pepper, chopped fine
¼  Cup minced onion
2 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
3/4 c. chopped Walnuts or Pecans (optional)

Combine all ingredients but nuts and place in small casserole dish (about 3-4 cup size). Bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes. Sauté nuts in 1 tablespoon butter with a dash of garlic salt until nuts are slightly browned. When dip is heated through, remove from oven and top with sautéed nuts. Serve with crackers. Good cold as well.


----------



## smokindrinking

bacon wrapped water chestnuts

cut bacon into 1/3

2-8oz cans of water chestnuts

2 T lemon juice

1T worcestershire

1T season salt

soak water chestnuts for about 4 hours wrap in 1/3 bacon strips smoke for about 2 hours at 225 then pour on sauce

1/2 c ketchup

1/4 c white sugar

1/4 c brown sugar

Add some Jim Beam to taste


----------



## boiseque

I originally got this recipe from this website:

http://barbecuerecipescookbook.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=21&Itemid=36

  I have added a few things to it though to make it my own, understanding I need to give credit where credit is due the original recipe was posted by Jerry Berwanger on the link above.  I dont know if this would still qualify as my own recipe or not.  Like I said I have made a couple changes to the original recipe above.  I like a little heat so I added in Jalapenos and I thought since I use Jeff's Rub on just about everything it would be a nice addition as well and it really ties it together with your BBQ if you use the same rub in both dishes.

  I would also like to offer up my humble apologies to this forum, I did copy and paste this base recipe and added the ingredients that I feel make it better.  I was unaware of the policies of this forum at the time and was in a rush to go hunting for the weekend, not an excuse just an explanation.  This is one of my favorite recipes, and the changes that I made to it I feel make it a better dish.  I have always enjoyed this forum and the members of it and the exchanges of ideas and information on here.  If I have offended you by adding a recipe that I truely do love (its in some of my old Qviews) then I am very sorry and offer you my humble apologies.  Hopefully this will put me back in the good graces of the smoking gods.  If this recipe is to close to the orignal then I can just delete this post or a mod can do it for me, but my question to you is how many ingredients make a recipe your own?  We all got an idea or inspiration from somewhere and built on it from there.
  

*Smoked Baked Beans*

2 - 16-oz cans of beans (I use Bush Baked Beans)
Drain sauce out of can and discard.
3/4 cup BBQ sauce
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1 cup chopped smoked pork or brisket (or use bacon)

1 chopped jalapeno pepper (remove seeds and membrane for milder taste)
2 tablespoons honey
3/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon dry mustard

1 teaspoon Jeff’s Naked Rib Rub (or your rub of preference)

Serves 6
Fold together all ingredients in a large bowl. Transfer to an aluminum baking pan. Place in smoker uncovered at medium heat (225 F.- 275 F.) for about 90 minutes or until heated though.
 

Next time you smoke a pork shoulder or brisket put some away in a freezer bag for use in your beans. I use hickory wood but other woods would add a nice flavor as well.


----------



## gauchochef

Man, this thread is making my mouth water! Looking forward to what you guys come up with over the weekend...

As a newbie smoker, I can not WAIT to try some of these recipes.


----------



## geerock

GauchoChef said:


> Man, this thread is making my mouth water! Looking forward to what you guys come up with over the weekend...
> 
> As a newbie smoker, I can not WAIT to try some of these recipes.


I was just thinking the same thing............   the pictures alone had me wanting to chew on my monitor!!!


----------



## meatinc

Smoked Dessert Pizza

Dessert Pizza is an all ages crowd favorite. You can use the kind of candy / candy bars that each person likes, it is an inexpensive item to cook, EVERYONE likes it (even my crumb-snatchers), it's quick, and it can be made on a smoker, a gas grill (indirect heat), or the oven BUT would be PERFECT on a MES-40!!!

Simple ingredients - canned pizza dough and candy.

I use classic or thin crust pre-made pizza dough - usually right by the biscuits in a can in the refrigerated section of your local grocery store. You can use the bulk dough or frozen dough or get dough from your local pizza shop but the canned dough is so convenient and really really easy to use.

Get your favorite candy, candy bars, some small marsh mellows, chocolate syrup, and a few graham crackers.

Dice up the candy bars. I usually have each person chop up their own and get it ready on a paper plate with the marsh mellows. You can also add diced strawberries or other fruit too.

I spread out the dough from one can and form the dough to a single piece about 9" x 16" and then cut it into 8 or so pieces. Put the pieces on the grate - I usually have the grate temp at about 350 F - making sure they are stretched out. Cook them for about 5 minutes or until the bottom is getting brown and a little crispy.

Flip them over and add some chocolate sauce. This step is not mandatory but it can't hurt.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sprinkle on the prepared toppings - don't be shy!  Now sprinkle on the crushed graham cracker over the top.







Cook for another 5 minutes or until the candy starts to melt. You don't want it to completely melt but the candy will be softer than it looks. Set it on the counter for a few minutes so you don't burn the roof of your mouth with molten chocolate (don't ask how I know this) and EAT!    
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks for looking!


----------



## shooterrick

I have made this fatty several times and it is always a hit with friends and family.  The recipe will be posted at the end.

Using a gallon zip lock roll out good ground meat about 1/4 inch thick.  The zip lock will make rolling easier at the end.  Sautee mushrooms, onion, and basil, salt, and black pepper then remove from heat and let cool.  Cut the ziplock along the 2 sides to use later to roll the fatty.  Spread the above mixture evenly on the sheet of burger.

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Spread a layer of sun dried tomatoes and then follow up with a layer of cheese.













On plastic wrap create a bacon weave,  After rolling the fatty log, place onto the bacon and use the plastic wrap as an aid like the ziplock to roll the weave onto the bacon.  













Place on your smoker at 225F until internal temp reaches 165F.







What it looks like.













Sammies made of Pistolettes and chipolte mayo with a ceasar side salad. 







What you need:

1 lb ground meat

1/2 cup sliced mushrooms

1/4 cup diced onions

1 cup shredded cheddar or cheese of choice

Sea Salt to taste

Sundried tomatoes

1 1/2 lbs bacon strips

basil to taste

crack black pepper to taste

1/2 cup good mayo and 1 TBS chipolte sauce mixed.

Pistolettes or other good bread

A Ceasar Salad of your choice


----------



## beer-b-q

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=no-pics.png


----------



## ismoke

Smoked/Fried Chicken wings

What you will need:

1 package of whole chicken wings

3 Little Pigs Kansas City Sweet rub

1 bottle Veggie Oil (could be more or less, depending on the size of your fryer)

1 stick butter

honey to taste

1 cup of Texas Pete hot sauce (or your favorite hot sauce - Tobasco, Louisiana, etc.)

Prep:

Begin by seperating the drummettes from the rest of the wing.  I like to leave the non-drummete part whole, so that you have a "handle" while you eat

Pat the chicken wings dry.  There shouldn't be much moisture, but you want the rub to stick to the skin, so we need to get rid of the excess.

Apply a generous coating of rub.  Flip the wings over and rub the other side as well.

Cooking:

Get your smoker up to temp (225*), and place wings on the smoker.

Smoke for 1.5-2 hours until done.

I don't rest wings much, but take them out of the smoker, then let them rest while you are filling up your fryer and getting it up to temp (375*).  It's important to note that 350* will work, but I like to start at 375* so that when I add the food, if the oil cools it stays hot enough that I can quickly move on to the next batch.

Place 5 wing pieces into the fryer for 1.5 minutes.  The chicken is done.  What we're doing here is just crisping the skin, not cooking the wing, so you do not need to go any longer.  If you have a large fryer, then you could do 6 pieces, but the key is to not crowd the fryer.  That will only cool the oil quicker, slowing down this process.

When frying is done, move to a cooling rack with a pan underneath, or a paper towel on a plate to drain oil, and repeat process until all wings are fried.

Sauce:

While the wings are smoking, I like to make my sauce, generally around the 1:15 mark.  This will keep the sauce hot, but make sure it's ready when you need to sauce your wings.

Place hot sauce, butter, and honey into a small sauce pan and heat over low heat until butter is melted and everything is mixed together well.

As far as the amount of honey, that depends on how spicy you like your sauce.  I've found that if I squeeze the bear for a "3 count" I get the amount that my family prefers.  However, if I'm making them for myself or the guys, then I will either give it a "1 count" or maybe even no honey at all.

Saucing:

Place sauce in a large bowl, and then the wings on top of them.  Move bowl in a "tossing" motion to toss the wings in the sauce.  You may need to get your hands in there and mix them a little, but in my experience if you use a big enough bowl you can just toss them and coat them sufficiently.

Serving:

If by the time you've got them sauced, you don't have hands reaching in to grab them, then serve them up on a bed of lettuce, with plenty of ranch or blue cheese, and maybe some celery. 

Bon Apetit!!


----------



## smokingkirb

This is my recipe, hope ya'll like it.

SMOKED STUFFED DOVE

-3 whole doves, cleaned

-1 pkg thick cut bacon

-1 1/2oz. cream cheese, softened

-3 oz mozzarella cheese

- 2 fresh jalapeno peppers, cut in half length-wise and seeded

-1 tsp salt

-1 tsp pepper

-1 tsp garlic powder

-1 tsp cumin

-1 tsp chili powder

-toothpicks

 Mix all of the dry spices together.

 Stuff each dove with 1 oz of mozzarella, 1/2 oz of cream cheese and half of a jalapeno.

 Sprinkle each stuffed dove with the spice mixture and rub it on even.

 Then wrap dove with a slice of bacon and secure with toothpicks.

 Set your Masterbuilt Smoker temp to 225deg. And time to 1hr 30min. Smoke with pecan or try peach wood.

 Check birds after 1 1/2hrs. for doness. Recipe can be doubled or tripled, but you may want to cut down on the

   amount of chili powder if  multiplied.


----------



## abigail4476

*Just a reminder for those interested:*

To enter the contest, simply post your very own favorite smoking recipe on this thread and then go to the Masterbuilt facebook  page and hit "like."    

Good luck, everyone, and keep posting!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     

*NOTE*:  Qview is always nice, in keeping with the SMF tradition, but is not necessary to enter the contest.


----------



## tjohnson

Jeff, I have a couple questions for the contest

*Questions for Contest:*

1.  If I post my recipe, but am already "Like" on Masterbuilt, can I still enter the contest?

2.  How is the winner chosen and by who?

3.  Do pics increase my chances of winning?

4.  What's the last day we can enter?

THANKS!

Todd


----------



## shooterrick

Since it seems more than one recipe is allowed or may be allowed according to Jeff I will jump back in with a great way to used leftover smoked meat and since it is winter the timing is right!

No pics on this one but I have made it many many times over the years.  Feel free to copy it but If you post this to this thread you have to give me half the smoker if ya win!  LOL  This recipe was generated by the new software recipe book several of us are looking at.  It is my recipe just from the software.

*Shooters Smoked South Western  Chili*

1 1/2 lbs brisket smoked
1 large yellow onion, peeled and chopped
1 cup chopped green bell pepper
4 tsp minced garlic
2 Tbs chili powder
1 Tbs Cajun spice ( I use Tonys or Zatarans)
2 tsp ground cumin

2 Tbs unsweetened cocoa powder 
1/4 tsp cayenne
1 (15 ounce) can whole canned tomatoes
1 large can tomato juice
1 15oz jar Picante sauce
1 tsp sugar
1 cup beer
1 can (6 oz) tomato paste
1 can (15 oz) chili beans

1. Add to large sauce pan  the meat and stir to break up the pieces.

2. Add the onion, green bell pepper, garlic, chili powder,Cajun season, salt, cumin, cocoa and cayenne, and cook, stirring, until soft, about 4 minutes. Put the whole tomatoes in a large mixing bowl and squeeze them with your hands to break them into pieces.

3. Add the squeezed tomatoes and their juices, Picante,the tomato paste, sugar, and beer to the pot.

4. Stir well and bring to a boil.

5. Lower the heat to medium-low and simmer, uncovered, for one hour, stirring occasionally.

6. Serve with cheese, crackers, or however you like.

Servings: 8

Nutrition Facts
Serving size: 1/8 of a recipe (7.9 ounces).
Percent daily values based on the Reference Daily Intake (RDI) for a 2000 calorie diet.
Nutrition information calculated from recipe ingredients. One of the recipe's ingredients was not linked. This ingredient is not included in the recipe nutrition data.

Amount Per Serving
Calories 102.47
Calories From Fat (26%) 26.42
% Daily Value
Total Fat 3g 5%
Saturated Fat 0.7g 4%
Cholesterol 3.61mg 1%
Sodium 701.67mg 29%
Potassium 551.17mg 16%
Total Carbohydrates 15.48g 5%
Fiber 3.19g 13%
Sugar 7.6g
Protein 4.06g 8%


----------



## lindac

I'm new to this.  How do I post my recipe?


----------



## TulsaJeff

lindac said:


> I'm new to this.  How do I post my recipe?




The rules are in the first post in this thread.. here's a link to take you there.


----------



## lindac

This is an ORIGINAL recipe from our friend LarJo.  It not from any website.                         

Summer Sausage

5 lbs. of lean hamburger

2 Tbs. Morton sugar cure          

5 tsp. [Rounded] Morton Tender Quick

2 tsp. Mustard seed

2 tsp. Liquid smoke [Opt.]

2 tsp. Peppercorns

1 tsp. Garlic powder

2 tsp. Course pepper

2 tsp. Crushed Red Pepper

Mix: Place all ingredients in a sealable plastic container

And place in the refrigerator for 3 days mixing twice daily.

Form into 2 in. Diameter rolls and put in a broiler pan.

Bake at 250 deg. For 5 hrs. turning every hr.

   I put mine in the smokehouse for about 8hrs. until the internal meat temp. reaches a min. of 160 deg.   Depending on the smokehouse you may have to place it in the oven to get it to 160 deg. After smoking.

For game meat[Deer, Elk, Coyote, ect.] use 4# of meat mixed with 1# of Ground pork, sausage, bacon, whatever.
This makes a delicious sausage I know you will enjoy!!


----------



## swesch

Pork Roast with Indian Spices

Meat:  6-8 pound boston butt

In a spice blender, combine:

4 star anise

1 teaspoon of cumin

1 teaspoon of coriander

1/2 teaspoon of cardamom seeds

1/2 teaspoon of black peppercorns

Grind together and add:

1 teaspoon of tumeric

1/2 teaspoon of ground red chile

1 teaspoon of salt

Add 4 tablespoons of canola or other neutral oil to the spice mixture.  Coat the pork roast with the spice/oil blend, cover with plastic wrap and return it to the refrigerator for 12-24 hours.

Soak a combination of apple and hickory chips.  Preheat MES to 225F.  Smoke until the internal temperature reaches at least 160F and the meat appears tender.  Wrap in foil and let rest for 20-30 minutes.  If you need to let it rest longer, wrap and put inside a cooler with towels to insulate.

Serve, sliced thin, with this sauce:

Spicy Yogurt Sauce

1 cup whole milk yogurt (unsweetened.)

1 garlic clove, minced

1/2 teaspoon of tumeric

1/2 teaspoon of ground cumin

1/2 teaspoon of ground cardamom

1 teaspoon of salt

Sarah Wesch


----------



## beer-b-q

*Beer's Favorite Ribs (My Own Recipe)*

*Ingredients:*

2 large slabs of Spare Ribs (Fresh Preferred)
Jalapeno Wasabi Sauce (Available from http://www.originaljuan.com/ )
Hammond Gator's Cooter Rub (if not available use your favorite rub)
Chipotle Powder (I use Pain Is Good Brand available @ http://www.originaljuan.com/ any brand is Okay)
*Preparation:*

Remove Membrane From Slabs
Coat Slabs with Jalapeno Wasabi Sauce
Then Coat Both Slabs with Hammond Gator's Cooter Rub
Add Pain Is Good Chipotle Powder (Use Carefully According to the Heat Level You Like)
Wrap Slabs In Plastic Wrap and place in Refrigerator Overnight.
*Directions:*

Using my *A-MAZE-N-SMOKER and Hickory Dust*
We smoked for 5hrs @250º
The ribs were extremely tender and the the Jalapeno Wasabi and Chipotle Powder gave a nice bite to it.
I DO NOT FOIL MY RIBS, You can if you wish using the 3-2-1 method.

*Remove Membrane From Ribs*



*Coat Ribs with Jalapeno Wasabi Sauce and *

*Then Hammond Gator's Cooter Rub and Pain Is Good Chipotle Powder*



*Wrap in Plastic Wrap and Place in Refrigerator Overnight.*



*Finished Ribs*



*Cut View*


----------



## tjohnson

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!!!!

Great Job Paul!


----------



## salsashark

OK... one more since the rule change...

Here's my take on the ABT.

Ingredients:

12 jalapenos split and "canoed"
8oz onion & chive cream cheese
4oz sour cream
1/2 cup shredded colby & cheddar cheese
liberal black pepper
pinch of kosher salt
garlic powder
bacon (I've found that thinner is better here)
First, mix all ingredients together (well, except for the peppers and bacon) and place into a freezer bag or piping bag of your choice. I usually do this the night before and allow time for everything to marry together.

Split and de-seed/de-vein the peppers

Pipe the filling into the peppers and then lay a slice of bacon across the top. You can wrap and toothpick full slices, but I prefer to cut the strips of bacon and then lay it over the peppers like a blanket.

One hour (or so) at 275 (or so) with a few hunks of hickory and you're good to go. 

Enjoy!


----------



## nysmoke

This sounds like a great contest with a great prize.

Here is my recipe for pork ribs. I have a cheap Brinkmann vertical two door upright charcoal smoker. I replaced the charcoal pan with a mini kettle grill. I replaced the legs of the grill with bolts so it would fit in the smoker. I use the 3-2-1 method to cook my ribs. Trim ribs, then apply:

Dry Rub Memphis Style-
4 teaspoons paprika
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons onion powder
2 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon dry mustard

Fire up the smoker to a temp of about 225. Cook ribs for 3 hours. After 3 hours wrap the ribs in foil and return to the smoker for 2 hours. After 2 hours are up remove the ribs from the foil  and apply your favorite BBQ sauce. Return ribs to the smoker for one hour. After the final hour serve the ribs with more sauce on the side for those that want it and some store bought or homemade coleslaw .

Enjoy


----------



## arnie

*Tri Tip *

The hardest thing about smoking a tri tip is going to a butcher shop to order one

All it takes is a pinch of kosher salt, a pinch of coarse ground pepper, a pinch of garlic powder, and a splash of apple juice








  

The tri tips are nicely marbled, but other than that not much of a fat cap on them, which is why I thought I should add a splash of apple juice to them.








I decided to try 3 pieces of hickory for the smoke.  








This tri tip is the one that was on the top shelf by itself. As you can see it was cooked to medium and very tender and juicy.

The two on the second shelf were medium rare. All three were tender and quite tasty.  

Prep time about 10 minutes

Smoke time 2 hours 45 minutes at 225⁰ and an internal temp of 145⁰. 

Held in the smoker at 140⁰ for 30 minutes then I wrapped the meat in foil and let it rest at room temperature for 20 minutes 

I collected the juices from the pans in a sauce pan and brought them to a boil and served it as Au jus 

Tri tips area huge success with our dinner guests. 

Some ate their tri tip naked. 

Some ate their tri tip with the Au Jus. 

Some ate their tri tip with Jeff’s _“Goodness Gracious Sakes Alive” Barbecue Sauce_.  

One innovative person spooned on the Au Jus and took the Jeff’s _“Goodness Gracious Sakes Alive” Barbecue Sauce_ on the side for dipping. 

No matter how they ate their tri tip it received rave reviews. 

After everyone went home and we were putting things away my wife even gave me permission to do this one again.*  *


----------



## ecto1

My Take on Smoked Apples

1 cup brown sugar

1 stick butter

1 TBS Cinnamon

6 Granny Smith Apples

2 Aluminum Pie Plates

1/2 cup of apple wood chips

Soften Butter then mix with sugar and cinnamon set aside.  Core 6 apples leaving the bottoms in tack to work like a holding cup. Fill apples with butter sugar mix and place on aluminum pie pans.

Set your smoker to 275 and bring to a smoke using apple wood chips.

Set apples in smoker for 45 minutes to one hour depending on the tenderness you desire in the apple.  Serve apple with a big scoop of vanilla ice cream.

This is simple and delicious.  I recommend you use a clean water pan in your smoker if you have a water pan or the apples may get a pork/drippings flavor.


----------



## shooterrick

This is an oldie of mine but goody.  I assume I can cut and paste my own work.  If not then let me know.  LOL

If you don't like a strong cheddar flavour substitute a milder cheese. Hope you enjoy! 


*ShooterRicks Cheddar Jack Beer Bacon Soup*

*In Acorn Squash Bowls With Parmesan Crisps and French Bread*

Soup Ingredients:
2 cans cream of Celery Soup
1 cup beer
8 ounces Cheddar cheese
8 ounces Monterey Jack cheese
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
¼ tsp Hungarian or Spanish paprika


*Other Ingredients:*
8 slices diced Smoked Canadian Bacon
4 cloves garlic
2 shallots halved or substitute green onions
2 whole large acorn squash
Dehydrated Parmesan grated (fresh Parmesan will not work in this application)
8 diagonal slices French bread
Salt and Pepper to taste


In a Dutch oven combine soup ingredients. Place in 250 degree smoker and stir occasionally for 3 hours. Remove lid of Dutch oven last 30-60 minutes depending on desired smoke flavor. 




Once the soup is on the smoker prepare squash by 1st cutting flat surface at top and bottom of the squash and then cutting squash in half. Scoop out seeds and enough pulp to create 2 bowls out of each squash. Salt and pepper to taste and place piece of shallot, smashed garlic clove, and 2 slices dice Canadian bacon, into each bowl. Place bowls on cookie sheet and then into smoker till squash is fork tender. 








When all is on smoker prepare parmesan crisps: In a dry non stick type skillet spread grated parmesan in about a 2-3 inch wafer thick wheel and toast until golden brown on high heat. Turn over and toast other side. Set 4 wafers aside.



Butter and toast bread slices seasoned with garlic and parmesan cheese to your liking. Stir the filling of all squash bowls into soup. Fill the Acorn squash bowls with the soup and garnish with Parmesan wafer, slice bread, paprika or whatever trips your trigger. 








Note: the squash seeds can be toasted for a garnish or treat. Add broccoli or whatever variation you dream up. This can all be done indoors if you wish but will not have the smoke flavor except from the bacon. If only soup is prepared add shallots, garlic, and Canadian bacon to soup ingredients. Enjoy!


----------



## mikeintn

Ehhhh, changed my mind.


----------



## mikeintn

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## thegoofyone

Fall off the bone baby back ribs

Rub mix per rack of ribs:

2/3 cup dark brown sugar

1 Tablespoon Black Pepper

1 Tablespoon Paprika

1 Tablespoon Garlic Powder

1 tablespoon Onion Powder

2 teaspoons Cayenne Pepper

1 Teaspoon Allspice

Preheat smoker to 200-210 degrees making sure you have a constant flow of smoke. If smoke dissipates to nothing add more wood. I have tried different varieties of wood, and each type changes the taste. Just grab whatever you find in your grocery or home improvement store that's what I do. I keep a pan of water in my smoker near the heat source to keep the humidity level in the smoker high. I find the meat to stay moist with the long cook times I use.

Mix all the rub components and rub your rack of ribs thoroughly all over. The rub will moisten a little after a moment or two, so if you have extra rub don't be afraid to rub it again. The more the merrier I say.

Place your ribs in the smoker being sure to check back often to ensure smoke is still coming out of it. When you need to add more wood do it quickly as you don't want the smoker to lose too much heat. Replenish the water in your pan as well when you replenish your wood. Use boiling water when you do.

After about 4 hours your ribs are actually done, but they may not be fall off the bone yet. This is when I reduce the temperature to 180 and let them sit. You really don't need a lot of, or any, smoke during this stage. A little won't hurt though. Check back on them every 1/2 hour to 45 minutes. When you try to pick them up and they want to fall apart, they're done to perfection. I have left my ribs in the smoker for over 8 hours before.

You can enjoy the ribs the way they are now, or you can finish them off the way I like to. I don't have a favorite BBQ sauce from the store, so I use different varieties and doctor them up a little to make a sweeter version, and sometimes with a little more kick as well.

Use your favorite BBQ sauce and put what you feel would be enough to cover the ribs a couple few times into a sauce pan. Add about a 1/4 cup of the same brown sugar and heat on low to medium heat to melt the sugar. If I want a little kick I will add some cayenne pepper, or sometimes some spicy guldens mustard. I then light my gas grill and put it on medium heat. When the grill is nice and hot put your ribs on. You may have to use two sets of tongs as the ribs should be falling apart at this point. Heat up each side and slather with your sweet sauce. Constantly monitor and flip so the sauce thickens, but doesn’t burn.

Enjoy


----------



## talox

*Savory bacon*

7lb fresh pork belly 

*the cure --* Mix together

1 Tsp pink salt  (quick cure) 

1/4 cup  kosher salt

4-5 cloves of garlic

2/3 cup  Maple / brown sugar

3-4 sprigs fresh thyme

3-4 bay leaves crushed

1 tbs fresh ground black Pepper

- cut belly to fit curing bins or ziplock bags

- dredge belly in Cure ensure all sides are coated well

- place in zip loc bag abd remove most of the air or place into  curing bins and cover with plastic wrap

- flip slab dailty to expose to allow all sides to cure evenly

- after 7-9 days the belly should feel firm at its thickest point if

- remove from cure and rinse thoroughly

- pat dry &  place on a draying rack and return to fridge to airdry  fro 24 hours

- smoke at 160f for 4 hours  until internal temp is 150f

- once bacon has cooled enough to handle - remove rind with a sharp knife...

cut into 1lb hunks and freeze the flavor will persist longer when stored as a chunk


----------



## beer-b-q

BUMP...


----------



## mrrmobile

This is how I prepare my brisket.I have made this for my family and friends and everyone LOVES it!  My smoker has seen better days, so I thought what the heck, I'll enter to see if I can win a new one!  The sauce is a derived from my mother's brisket sauce recipe.  I have made some tweaks here and there for the last 10 years or so and the rub is my own recipe which i have worked on for the past several years.  I hope everyone enjoys it as much as I do!

Thanks,

Mike

*Mike’s Famous Smoked Beef Brisket*

1 Packer Beef Brisket

1 Cup Ground Black Pepper

*Sauce:*

2 Pkg. Lipton Onion Soup Mix

¾ Cup brown sugar

1 ½ cups ketchup

½ Cup red wine vinegar

2 Quarts water

2 T Coleman’s English Mustard

2 T Bacon Grease

1 T Worcestershire sauce

1 T Mesquite flavored Liquid Smoke

1 T Hickory flavored Liquid Smoke

2 T Ground Black Pepper

1 T Beef Base

1 T Chicken Base

2 T Garlic Powder

1 Bay leaf, crushed

*Rub:*

1 Cup Paprika

½ Cup Salt

½ Cup Ground Black Pepper

½ Cup Granulated Garlic

¼ Cup Ground Corriander

¼ Cup Ground Ginger

¼ Cup Lemon Pepper

2 T Ground Cloves

2 T Citric Acid

½ Cup Brown Sugar

½ Cup Chili Powder

1 T Cayenne Pepper

¼ Cup Ground Cumin

¼ Cup Ground Oregano

¼ Cup Onion Powder

*Wood:*

Apple wood chips

Mesquite wood chips

Hickory wood chips

*Directions: *

Trim all but ¼” of fat from brisket and separate into the flat and point.
In a large bowl, combine all ingredients for sauce and whisk together, let stand for one hour (stirring occasionally).
In a large bowl, combine all ingredients for rub and mix thoroughly by hand, set aside in air tight container.
Once sauce has set for one hour, place both pieces of trimmed brisket in large plastic bag and pour sauce over to cover.  Remove most of the air from the bag and seal.  Massage sauce into brisket to ensure even coating. Refrigerate overnight (8 – 10 hours). _(You may use more than one bag.)_
Remove brisket from bag(s) and save sauce in air tight container.
With your hands, wipe most of the sauce off the brisket. 
Apply a generous coating of rub to all areas of the brisket. Then apply a second layer of the reserved black pepper. Wrap tightly in plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight (8-10 hours).
Take equal parts Apple, Mesquite, and Hickory wood chips and place into 5 gallon bucket and cover with water. (Let soak for minimum of 2 hours).
Take brisket out of refrigerator and let it come to room temperature while preparing your smoker.  (My favorite smoker is a Masterbuilt electric smoker).
Remove the plastic wrap from brisket and place on smoker rack.  Make sure the water pan is full (I put water, apple juice, and a good stout beer in the water pan) and the smoke is going well.
Smoke the brisket at 225 deg Fahrenheit for approx. 12 hours.
While brisket is smoking, move sauce to large sauce pan and simmer until it is reduced by 1/3 to 1/2.
When brisket is done, remove from smoker and wrap in aluminum foil to rest for 20-30 minutes.
Slice brisket against the grain, top with sauce and enjoy!!


----------



## larry maddock

when is contest over???


----------



## gauchochef

Last day of November!


----------



## jongonz70

HI All,

If i have made alterations to an injection that was by "Tip's Slaughterhouse" and is not the same ingredients would that disqualify me? also i use his spritz but instead of whiskey i use bourbon. I would like to join this contest but do not want to take credit for someone else's work. His work inspired my creation and has similar ingredients. 

Thank You!


----------



## shooterrick

Jeff can answere this for sure.  I think if you made significant materieal changes to the recipe that altered the original character of the product you are probably ok but let Jeff make the final decision.  Good Luck.
 


Jongonz70 said:


> HI All,
> 
> If i have made alterations to an injection that was by "Tip's Slaughterhouse" and is not the same ingredients would that disqualify me? also i use his spritz but instead of whiskey i use bourbon. I would like to join this contest but do not want to take credit for someone else's work. His work inspired my creation and has similar ingredients.
> 
> Thank You!


----------



## Bearcarver

Jongonz70 said:


> HI All,
> 
> If i have made alterations to an injection that was by "Tip's Slaughterhouse" and is not the same ingredients would that disqualify me? also i use his spritz but instead of whiskey i use bourbon. I would like to join this contest but do not want to take credit for someone else's work. His work inspired my creation and has similar ingredients.
> 
> Thank You!


Sounds fine to me.

You could mention that in the post.

You can check with Jeff, but I'm betting he'll say, "Go for it".

Bear


----------



## weaponx88

*Herbed Chicken Breasts*

So simple but oh, so good!

All you need is:

Fresh Herbs (I use Thyme, Rosemary, Sage)

2 - 3 TBS Olive Oil

Season Salt (I use a store house brand Spicy Seasoned Salt)

Pepper to taste

Skinless Chicken Breasts (you may like to brine them for a 1 - 2 hrs)

1: Simply chop the herbs....the amount of each is fully up to you.

2: Place the herbs in a small bowl and add about 2 - 3 tbs of olive oil to make a loose paste

3: Add season salt and pepper to taste

4: Rub mixture all over the chicken breasts

5: Let marinate for an hour or so

6: Smoke them with your favorite wood (I have used Apple and Mesquite with great results on both)

As a beginner I check them regularly and noticed that since they are breasts and not too large they are usually done in 1 - 3 hrs at 225 in my Masterbuilt, 3 hrs is pushing it.

I have used these several ways since I usually make extra and am eating them for days. Chopped they are great on salad. Sliced they make awesome fajitas. They are incredible whole right after the smoke. I've even had sliced chicken and eggs for breakfast the following day.

I know, very simple but great for beginners with incredible results.


----------



## jongonz70

*Smokin’ Good Turkey*

What we have here is a take on a recipe for an easy and delicious smoked turkey, which everyone will love to consume. It starts with an injection of flavor that also acts as a moistening agent. Then we place the large bird into the smoker and cook until an internal temperature of 170 degrees Fahrenheit is reached in the thigh. Towards the end of the cook we spritz on a tasty mixture (by Slaughterhouse with minor alteration) to add yet another blast of flavor. Here is what you will need:

*Turkey (*up to 12 pounds*)*
*Injection ingredients (Inspired by Tip’s Slaughterhouse)*

1 package powdered Italian dressing

4 tsp Garlic Powder

4 tsp Celery Salt

2 tsp Onion Powder

2 tsp black pepper

4 Tbs melted butter

2 Cups apple cider/ juice

2 Cups low sodium chicken stock

*Spritz (*Tip’s Slaughterhouse spritz with Bourbon instead of Whiskey*)*

8oz Apple Cider

6oz Water

4oz Bourbon

2oz Apple Cider Vinegar

*What To Do:*

Combine all ingredients of Injection in a medium saucepan and heat over medium heat until butter is melted. Allow the mixture to cool to room temperature prior to proceeding.
Clean Turkey and pat dry with paper towels
Be sure turkey is completely thawed out if using a frozen turkey. (I prefer Butterball turkeys)
Place turkey in a glass or plastic container that fits in your refrigerator and can be covered with saran wrap. Do not use a metal pan.
Stir injection mixture and using a meat injector (I use a Cajun injector), inject into all parts of the turkey (i.e. breasts, thighs, legs, wings).
As you inject the mixture watch the meat expand like a balloon and allow a few moments prior to removing the injector so the juices have an opportunity to be absorbed. (Using all of the injection mixture is not necessasary, I use about 1 injector full for each breast (inserting the needle towards the front of the bird and then towards the rear of the bird), ½ for each thigh, ¼ for each leg, and ¼ for each wing)
Once you have completed injecting the bird Wrap it in saran wrap and place in refrigerator to rest overnight. This makes for a very moist bird.
Prior to smoking, heat your smoker to 235 Degrees Fahrenheit and allow your bird to rest outside of the fridge for approximately 30 mins.
Unwrap the bird and lightly salt and pepper (fresh cracked Pepper).
Place the bird in the smoker with Apple Wood chips and allow to cook to 170 Degrees Fahrenheit in the thick of the thigh (approx. 5-6 hours).
Only smoke with Apple wood chips for 4 hours. The remaining time use only heat.
When the Bird reaches approximately 155 degrees Fahrenheit use the spritz in a spray bottle and spray all over the bird. I wait approximately 20 minutes between spritzing and repeat the process 2-3 more times. 
Once 170 degrees Fahrenheit in the bird remove from heat and cover with foil. Allow to rest a minimum of 30 minutes prior to cutting.
30 minutes or longer later enjoy all of the work you have done with the beer or beverage of your choice.


----------



## larry maddock

when is contest over??


----------



## beer-b-q

Notice to all posters,  Making the text so large that those of us with 24" screens have to scroll to read the entire message DOES NOT INCREASE YOUR CHANCE OF WINNING...


----------



## fathomthis

Beer-B-Q said:


> Notice to all posters,  Making the text so large that those of us with 24" screens have to scroll to read the entire message DOES NOT INCREASE YOUR CHANCE OF WINNING...




Thats what happens when you copy-paste.


----------



## pineywoods

larry maddock said:


> when is contest over??


Larry you can enter up to and including the last day of November


----------



## shooterrick

Well I know many of you are familiar with this!  If ya have not tried it feel free to copy and use. 

*Shooters Snake Bitten Chicken and Seafood Rub*

This recipe is my twist on jerk. It has a definite bite of spice coupled with the South American style hint of sweet to balance it out.

3/4 cup raw sugar
¼ cup sea salt
1tbs red pepper flakes
1tbs garlic powder
1tbs onion powder
1tbs Hungarian Paprika

2 tsp all spice
1 tsp black pepper course
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp Wasabi powder
1 tsp cumin 

Mix all and rub chicken well. Let set overnight in fridge and smoke to 170 degrees internal temp. Smoker at 275-300 degrees. 

*The injection I like for this is 1 cup apple juice, 1 juice from whole Key Lime, 1 standard shot Meyers’s Rum *

Also good on seafood.


----------



## jongonz70

Yea,

I apologize for the text size. i thought it was much smaller than it turned out to be. it wasnt until i clicked "submit" that i noticed the sheer size of the text. MY MISTAKE!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let it be noted that in no way should the size of my text be allowed to be a determining factor in the final decision. Only the wonderful taste of the injection. 

Thanks and sorry all!


----------



## natedog37

My Favorite Brisket. Ok I have to admit that I got into smoking meats from a Fancy _Cuisine_  magazine that was my Wife's. It had all these great food destinations and recipes for people who really REALLY like to cook, which isn't me. I just like to eat it not cook it. Until the article about Brisket came up. I read and re-read it until my mouth started to water. I knew that I had to try it and once I did I was HOOKED! The first Brisket I tried wasn't a success however I wasn't discouraged and tried it again and Hit it out of the park! It was sooo good and I got so many compliments that I still hear comments about it. Now I am the family's full fledged pit master ( in my own mind at least.) I've really gotten into Brisket and Pork Ribs and dabble in chicken. I've got some Rubs of my own and enjoy experimenting with new ones all of the time. Here is my take on a very good Brisket.

*The Rub*

1/4 c. Salt 

1/4 c. Pepper

1/4 c. Garlic granules

1/4 c. Paprika

4 tsp. Celery seed

4 tsp. chili powder

3 tsp. dry mustard

*The Meat*

I use a medium sized 10-14 pound brisket from a local store. It's not anything High dollar but it produces good results. When I pick one I use the wiggle method, This is done by picking the brisket up with both hands and wiggling it back and forth the feel the stiffness of the meat. I choose briskets that are less stiff, I don't know the science behind this but it makes sense that the more wiggly it is the less tough it will be.  

*The Prep*

Let the meat get to room Temp and pat it dry. I trim a little of the thickest fat down, I've seen people go crazy trimming it down but I've found that the old saying is true "the flavor is in the fat". I use a knife to score the fat in both directions, I didn't invent this but I do like it to get the rub down deeper in the brisket. Before I put the rub on I rub just a little yellow mustard all over the meat, now I didn't invent this either but it works pretty good. This will help the rub stick and will "Bark" up a little, which makes for good snacking when you are cutting it up. 

*The Smoke*

I like to use the "low and slow" method, I get my smoker up going before I start prepping the meat. That way it will be ready for the meat when it is rubbed up. I _try_ to get my temp to about 250-275 for the entire smoke, I have an offset smoker and I have found that keeping a constant temp is difficult. As long as I don't let it get too low the meat is pretty forgiving and turns out just fine. I have run into problems when It did get too low though, but hey, messing with the smoker is part of the fun! Right!? For the smoke I have used all sorts of different woods but keep coming back to the basics; Hickory and  Mesquite. I've also used pecan but found it a little expensive and hard to find. I smoke it for about 6 hours then wrap it in foil and put it back in the smoker for an other 4 hours, then I open the foil leaving it on the smoker and let the juices soak back into the meat for another couple of hours. As with most meats the internal temp is the best indicator of doneness, I try and get to around 185 before pulling it off to let it rest. I have heard of people having good results with briskets up to about 200, just be careful not to dry em' out.

It's definitely a learning experience for me every time I fire up the smoker and it's always fun! 

Enjoy!


----------



## TulsaJeff

Jongonz70 said:


> HI All,
> 
> If i have made alterations to an injection that was by "Tip's Slaughterhouse" and is not the same ingredients would that disqualify me? also i use his spritz but instead of whiskey i use bourbon. I would like to join this contest but do not want to take credit for someone else's work. His work inspired my creation and has similar ingredients.
> 
> Thank You!


It is perfectly ok to be inspired by another recipe. Many recipes are similar but small changes can make a huge difference in the outcome. Go for it!


----------



## eman

sounds like game on


----------



## papagreer

Jamaican Jerk Marinade for any meat (Pork, Chicken, Goat) but I use it for Pork Loins. 

Jerk Pork Loin with Mango Salsa

*Jerk Marinade:*

 6 sliced Scotch Bonnet Peppers (jalapenos may be used if scotch bonnet peppers are unavailable)
 2 Tbsp.Thyme
 2 Tbsp. Ground Allspice
 8 Cloves Garlic, Finely Chopped
 3 Medium Onions, Finely Chopped

1/2 cup Olive Oil
1/2 cup Soy Sauce
Juice of one lime
1 cup Orange Juice
1 cup White Vinegar

2 Tbsp. White Sugar
2 Tbsp. Kosher Salt
2 Tsp. Ground Black Pepper

1 to 2 Tsp of the following (I use 2 Tsp of each but remember...taste, taste, taste 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

-Ground Cinnamon
-Nutmeg
-Ginger

Chop the onions, garlic and peppers. These do not need to be chopped too fine as they will be ground by the blender. 

After the jerk sauce is blended well, take your loin and score the fat. Place the loin in a large zip lock bag and cover with the sauce. This is enough to cover a couple loins or other meats of your choice. What I like to do is place the unused amount in a freezer safe container and throw it in the freezer until next use. Let the loin sit over night in the sauce. 

Next day, fire up the smoker to 225-235 degrees, place some apple wood and some hickory in the pan and throw the loin in until it hits 160 degrees. Pull the loin out of the smoker, double wrap with heavy duty aluminum foil and place in a cooler for a nice rest (1 hr or so).

Take it out, admire your smoke ring and enjoy that jerk pork. I like to serve a mango salsa with this. Sweet of the mango and the spiciness of the jerk is a great combo. Here is my recipe for the salsa:

*Mango Salsa*

2 ripe mangos peeled and diced

1 habenero pepper seeded (for less heat, you can use a jalapeno seeded or a serrano chili pepper seeded)

1/4 cup finely chopped red onion
2 tablespoons chopped cilantro

3 tablespoons lime juice

3 tablespoons fresh orange juice

Salt and freshly ground pepper

Add all the ingredients to a bowl and give a good mix. Serve immediately and enjoy!

This is by far the best jerk sauce Ive ever had. I may be a little partial since this is my recipe, but it took some time to tweak this and I think I found a nice balance. Hope you enjoy and try this sometime. 

Chris


----------



## dlwlb

*Ingredients*

1 cup sea salt
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 cup dark brown sugar 
1 tablespoon crushed black peppercorns 
2 large salmon fillets 
Garlic powder optional
In a bowl, mix dry ingredients. Spread extra-wide aluminum foil a little longer than the length of the fish and top with an equally long layer of plastic wrap. Sprinkle 1/3 of the rub onto the plastic. Lay 1 side of the fish skin down onto the rub. Sprinkle 1/3 of the rub onto the flesh of the salmon. Place second side of salmon, flesh down onto the first side. Use the remaining rub to cover the skin on the top piece. Fold plastic over to cover then close edges of foil together and crimp tightly around the fish.Place wrapped fish onto a sheet pan and top with another pan. Weigh with something heavy (i.e. a brick) and refrigerate for 12 hours. Flip the fish over and refrigerate another 12 hours. Some juice will leak out during the process so make sure there's a place for the runoff to gather.Unwrap fish and rinse off the cure with cold water. Pat salmon with paper towels then place in a cool, dry place (not the refrigerator) until the surface of the fish is dry and matte-like, 1 to 3 hours depending on humidity. A fan may be used to speed the process. Smoke fish over smoldering hardwood chips. You may try different woods to change the flavor. Keep  the temperature inside the smoker between 150 degrees F and 160 degrees F until the thickest part of the fish registers 150 degrees. Serve immediately or cool to room temperature, wrap tightly and refrigerate for up to 3 days.


----------



## upsman

Simple Smoked Chicken Thighs

1-pk chicken thighs 9 or 10ct.

1-btl lawry's seasoning

Mesquite wood chunks

Rinse thighs in cold water cutting away excess fat and skin that is hanging out with kitchen scissors. pat dry, sprinkle liberally with seasoning on both sides and set aside while firing up the smoker to around 225° to 250° and smoke for 3 hrs. I use my old brinkmann charcoal/smoker grill modified

with a turkey fryer burner and use the small pan on the bottom and place the dry mesquite chunks in it right over the burner flame and use the big pan up top for my drip/water pan. 












	

		
			
		

		
	
 these thighs make for the best smoked chicken and sausage gumbo.

that recipe to follow.


----------



## upsman

Smoked Chicken Thighs and Sausage Gumbo

1-box Zatarian gumbo mix

1- medium onion

1 medium bell pepper

2 stalks celery

1-pkg smoked sausage

5-smoked chicken thigh meat

10-small to medium fresh okra

2- 15oz cans stewed tomatoes undrained

2-cups chicken broth

1/2 stick butter

 cooked Rice

dice onions, bell pepper, celery  into seperate bowls for each.

slice okra into quarter size rounds and set aside. cut smoked sausage

into 1/2 inch rounds then again quarter the rounds into 4 pieces. in a

medium skillet saute okra in butter until okra appears dry and browned.

add onion and bell pepper and saute till they are tender. set aside do not drain.

bring chicken broth to a boil in a stew pot and add Zatarian  gumbo mix stirring

til all the lumps are gone and well blended.add remaining ingredients and return

to a boil. once it begins to boil, reduce heat and simmer 45 minutes.

It may thicken on you a little so while in the beginning process of the slicing and dicing

have at least a 6pk of your fav adult brew close by add 1/2 a brew according to how thick or thin you want it. serve over rice


----------



## dbyanski

I tried this recipe and it was amazing.  Thanks for the recipe.  If I could vote for you, I would give this a 10.


----------



## dbyanski

Magers said:


> *THE BABY BACK BIBLE
> 
> SMOKING BABY BACK RIBS USING THE 2-1-.5 HOUR METHOD*
> 
> THE RIBS:  Buy fresh Baby Backs from a butcher – NEVER buy vacuum packed Supermarket ribs.  They are pumped with a 12-24% sodium solution and taste mushy.
> 
> Ensure the membrane is removed.  The butcher will normally do this for you.
> 
> Figure 1 lb per person; usually one slab per person.
> 
> PREP THE RIBS:  Cut the rack in half and rinse well.  Set aside on newspaper to drain.
> 
> *THE CIDER SOAK* (see Apple City for the original recipe):  Prep a cider soak solution (see following page for the formula) in a Zip-Loc bag and transfer the ribs into it.  Place in fridge for 8-24 hours.
> 
> *WIFFLE DUST RUB* (AKA Magic Dust - amended):  Remove ribs from fridge.  Discard soaking solution (but save the bag).  Lay the ribs on newspaper - meat side down to start.  Spray with butter flavored PAM and apply a liberal coating of Wiffle Dust.  DO NOT RUB IN.
> 
> Follow with a light coating of Turbinado or brown sugar from a large reused spice shaker.   Now apply a second very light coat of Wiffle Dust.  Ensure that you cannot see any of the rib membrane and that you have a uniform color.
> 
> Turn over to the meat side and repeat.
> 
> Using tongs, place the ribs (bone side down) back into the 1-gallon Zip-Loc bag and allow to sit at room temperature for 1-2 hours before transferring to your smoker.
> 
> *SMOKING*:  Start your dedicated smoker with chunk charcoal using the Minion Method (research on youtube.com).  Fill your water pan with hot water.  Bring the temp up to a steady 240-250 deg/f.
> 
> Prep two 4 oz aluminum foil packets (BALL SHAPED) of equal parts Pecan, Apple and Hickory chips. That is 3-modest sized handfuls of each. Poke holes in the foil.  You can also use CHUNKS directly placed on the charcoal.  Chunks are easier.
> 
> Once the smoker is ready (up to temp), transfer the ribs to the top grate and insert your hardwood chunks or first foil pack onto the hot coals.  NOTE:  If the smoke disappears after 20-30 minutes, add another 2 ounces of wood. After the first hour, stop adding wood. Adding wood at the beginning of the cook allows better penetration before the meat surface seals itself.
> 
> Using the 2-1-.5 METHOD, cook at 240-250 deg/f for 2 hours; then 1-hour in foil w/apple juice (MEAT SIDE DOWN) and a 30-MINUTES without foil (bone side down).
> 
> Spray liberally with apple juice whenever you open the lid – which should be minimal.
> 
> When done, follow the instructions for PIG CANDY (A version of Danny Gaulden’s inspired glaze).  Apply the glaze immediately before removing ribs from the grill and onto your platter.  SERVE HOT!
> 
> *DETAILS*
> 
> *THE CIDER SOAK - A CRITICAL STEP* (see Apple City for original recipe)
> 
> RECIPE FOR ONE-SLAB BABY BACK RIBS (APPROX 1.5-2 LBS TOTAL); INCREASE ACCORDING TO YOUR # SLABS.  CUT THE RACK/s IN HALF TO EASE USE.
> 
> *CIDER SOAK – FOR ONE-RACK OF BABY BACKS* (amended verison of Apple City's Cider Soak recipe)
> 
> •   1 cup apple juice
> 
> •   1 cup cider vinegar
> 
> •   2 Tbs Worcestershire sauce
> 
> •   2 Tablespoons oil
> 
> •   1 Tbs Wiffle Dust
> 
> •   1 tsp dried thyme
> 
> •   1 tsp black pepper
> 
> •   1 tsp onion powder
> 
> The night before you plan to cook your ribs, combine the cider-soak ingredients in a one gallon Zip-Loc bag.   AGITATE TO BLEND.
> 
> Place the rib halves in the bag and ensure they are completely covered by the soak.  Remove any/all excess air in the bag.  REFRIGERATE OVERNIGHT.
> 
> PREPARE THE SMOKER FOR COOKING, BRINGING THE TEMPERATURE TO 240/250 deg/F.
> 
> Meanwhile, FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS ON PAGE 1 FOR “WIFFLE DUST”
> 
> USE THE 2-1-.5- METHOD.  240-250 DEG/F
> 
> 2 hours smoked.  Use hardwood chips in foil packets or chunks for at least the 1st hour.
> 
> 1 hour in foil tents (meat side down): pour in ½ cup apple juice per packet and spray the ribs liberally with apple juice.  PLACE BACK ON THE SMOKER.
> 
> 30 min out of the foil; back on the smoker – spray with apple juice before closing lid.
> 
> ELAPSED TIME:  3.5 HOURS
> 
> When done, apply the following recipe for Pig Candy glaze.
> 
> *PIG CANDY* - (Inspired by Danny Gaulden’s Rib Glaze)
> 
> ¼ cup yellow or honey mustard
> 
> 3 Tbs margarine
> 
> 2 Tbs cider vinegar
> 
> 2 Tbs Southern Comfort or Dark Rum
> 
> 2 Tbs apple juice
> 
> 1 cup brown sugar
> 
> ½ tsp onion powder
> 
> ½ tsp cumin
> 
> ½ tsp oregano
> 
> *DIRECTIONS*:
> 
> Wisk all the ingredients together thoroughly in a cold saucepan.  Heat contents gently over medium heat, stirring frequently until the sugar and mustard are dissolved completely, about 4 minutes. Cook on low until thick enough to coat a spoon.  If it starts to boil, turn it down immediately.
> 
> THE INSTANT the ribs are pulled from the pit, generously paint both sides with warm glaze.
> 
> *WIFFLE DUST FORMULA *(AKA Magic Dust - with minor modifications)
> 
> Apply enough dust to yield a uniform color across the meat.  A large spice shaker works well for this chore.
> 
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> 3/4 cup packed dark brown sugar
> 
> 3/4 cup white sugar
> 
> 1/2 cup paprika
> 
> 1/4 cup kosher salt
> 
> 1/4 cup garlic powder
> 
> 2 Tbs Accent
> 
> 2 Tbs ground black pepper
> 
> 2 Tbs ground ginger powder
> 
> 2 Tbs onion powder
> 
> 1 Tbs Cumin
> 
> 2 tsp rosemary powder
> 
> 2 tsp cayenne pepper


----------



## squirrel

Serving suggestion as shown: Over a bed of mixed greens with smokey sourdough fried bread with parmesan cheese, grapes with creme fraiche and melon wrapped in prosciutto, topped with smoked, glazed pecans.

*Squirrel's Smoked Chicken Salad*

Ingredients

5 chicken breasts - bone-in, skin on (brining optional but recommended)

2 sticks butter

2 Tbsp. finely chopped fresh rosemary

1 Tbsp. finely chopped garlic

salt and pepper

1/3 cup mayo

1/3 cup sour cream

3 Tbsp. buttermilk

1 teaspoon finely chopped garlic

1/2 teaspoon lemon zest

1/2 teaspoon pepper

3/4 teaspoon kosher salt

1 Tbsp. chopped fresh Italian parsley

1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme

1 teaspoon finely chopped jalapeno (optional)

1/3 cup finely chopped cucumber (no seeds)

1/3 cup finely chopped celery

1/4 cup chopped green onion - white and green parts

3 boiled eggs chopped

2 teaspoons chopped fresh dill

salt and pepper to taste

Prep smoker, if using an electric smoker set temp. to 275F. Use wood of choice. I used hickory.

Mix 2 sticks of butter with 2 Tbsp. rosemary and 1 Tbsp. garlic. Loosen skin on chicken and rub mixture under skin of all 5 breasts. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Smoke at 275F until internal temp reaches 156F. Remove from smoker and cover losely with foil.

Mix mayo, sour cream and buttermilk. Add garlic, lemon zest, pepper, salt, parsley, thyme and jalapeno. May be thinned with a little more buttermilk.

When chicken is cool enough to handle, remove skin and bones, keeping as much of the rosemary/garlic mixture as possible. Chop chicken in chunks. Mix in cucumber, celery, onion, egg, dill. Add mayo/sour cream mixture. Mix well and salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## theoxrojo

Smoked six pounders.

4 lbs. lean hamburger

2 lbs. ground sausage

onion to taste

green pepper to taste

fried bacon pieces to taste

cheese chunks your choice, I use chedder.

You may add Worchester sauce, steak sauce etc. if desired.

Mix all ingredients thoroughlyand make six - one pound burgers.

Add favorite rub, cover in plastic wrap, place in refrigerator over night. 

Take burgers out of refrigerator 30 minutes before placing on smoker.

Smoke until desired temperature, serve on Kaiser rolls with all the fixings and a cold beverage of choice.

I'm experiencing trouble once again in posting a photo.  I keep getting a temporary error has occurred please try request again (I've tried two photo hosting sites, my own site and from my computer w/no luck). Should I succeed, this is an old photo that I took when I used to do this on the grill, hot coals on one side, meat on the other.  That success is what fueled me to get a real smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

Theo,

Did you try using the picture downloading that is built into the forum reply box?


----------



## martygraw

*YELLOW TAIL DAWGZ*

*ELECTRIC SMOKER (MASTERBUILT)*

*PECAN WOOD*

*6 BALLPARK BRAND FRANKS (DAWGZ)*

*1 750ML BOTTLE YELLOW TAIL MERLOT WINE*

*1 PACKAGE SLICED MUSHROOMS*

*8 TBLS. BUTTER *

*1 TSP. GARLIC POWDER*

*6 PEPPERIDGE FARM WHOLE WHEAT HOAGIE ROLLS*

*1 PACKAGE SHREDDED CHEDDAR & MONTEREY JACK CHEESE*

*PUT THE PECAN WOOD IN THE SMOKER WITHOUT THE WATER PAN AND SET IT AT 225 DEGREES.*

*PLACE THE SLICED MUSHROOMS IN A 9”x2” ROUND PAN.*

*CUT UP 4 TBLS. OF BUTTER AND PLACE ON TOP OF THE MUSHROOMS IN THE PAN.*

*POUR ¾ OF THE BOTTLE OF YELLOW TAIL MERLOT INTO THE PAN.*

*PLACE THE PAN IN THE SMOKER ON THE LOWER RACK. PLACE THE NEXT RACK DIRECTLY ON TOP OF THE PAN AND THE SIX BALLPARK DAWGZ ON THE RACK WHICH SITS DIRECTLY ON THE PAN. CLOSE THE SMOKER.*

*TIME FOR 45 MINUTES WHILE DRINKING A GLASS OF MERLOT THEN REMOVE THE DAWGS AND THE TOP GRILL FROM THE SMOKER. MAKE ONE CUT LENGTHWAYS THE DEPTH OF THE OUTER SKIN OF EACH DAWG AND PLACE THE DAWGZ IN THE PAN WITH THE MUSHROOMS AND YELLOW TAIL WINE. CLOSE THE SMOKER FOR 45 MINUTES THEN REMOVE THE PAN, THEY ARE READY.*

*MELT 4 TBLS. BUTTER AND STIR IN 1 TSP. OF GARLIC POWDER AND BRUSH ON THE INSIDE OF THE HOAGIE ROLLS.*

*IN A PAN, PLACE DAWGZ ON THE HOAGIES AND TOP WITH THE SMOKED MUSHROOMS. COVER WITH SHREDDED CHEDDAR & MONTERY JACK CHEESE. PLACE THE PAN IN THE SMOKER UNTIL THE CHEESE MELTS.*

*NOW LET THE DAWGZ OUT AND GO WATCH THE NEW ORLEANS SAINTS GAME!!!*

*ENJOY!!!*


----------



## tommerr

I'm brand new to smoking so I have no receipes to post. I'm much too old for face book. Now what?


----------



## skycam

G'day Smokers, greetings from Australia and congrats to Jeff and all who contribute.

I'm also new to smoking having just bought a Masterbuilt electric smoker designed for our power system of 240V over here (so winning this bugger isn't much use to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).  Smoking is not as big here in the Aussie culture as it is in the US and Europe but slowly things are changing.

So far I've done pork ribs, chicken and trout in the smoker with great success but I'm so looking forward to jerking some local meats in the smoker for a different twist.

I've been a bush cook for years with an open fire pit in my back yard slow cooking lamb and beef in camp ovens on the coals and fish in banana leaves etc but I thought I might throw in a jerky recipe that I regularly do for my mates using a dehydrator.  Can't wait to try it in the smoker.

Roger Of Oz

*WILD BUSH PEPPER ROO JERKY*

500g of fresh kangaroo loin (cut across grain for soft jerky or along the grain for chewy jerky).

_MARINADE_

¼ cup red wine vinegar

¼ cup Outback Spirit Wild Pepper Sauce

1 tablespoon fruit chutney

Splash of Worcestershire Sauce

Squeeze of fresh Tahitian lime juice

Grind in a mortar ½ teaspoon each of:

·         Black peppercorns

·         White peppercorns

·         Red peppercorns

·         Mustard seeds

·         Sea salt crystals

·         Sesame seeds

·         Parsley flakes

_METHOD_

Marinate overnight in the fridge, then dry with a sterile towel and dehydrate at 75C for 5 hours.


----------



## Bearcarver

tommerr said:


> I'm brand new to smoking so I have no receipes to post. I'm much too old for face book. Now what?




Don't feel alone:

I'm not new to smoking.

I have many recipes.

I'm thinking about entering one of them, but I gotta get somebody to show me how to get on Face Book. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stick around awhile, we can help you solve the first two problems.

Then I'm sure somebody (not me) can help you with the last one.

Bear


----------



## geerock

I've been trying out a few of these recipes in the last couple of weeks with the intention of trying every one of them sooner or later.  And I have done real well so far............. now I have to go find conversion charts for grams to ounces, Celsius to Fahrenheit, AND go hunting for Kangaroo.   Hey Roger of Oz, how much to ship a Roo loin to Connecticut??    

Seriously though, some real great recipes here have been big hits at the Sunday Poker / Football get togethers and a couple of other events.  Neighbors are starting to hang around a lot too.  (Have to find a way to put an end to that.)

All the best to everyone.


----------



## geerock

Bearcarver said:


> tommerr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm brand new to smoking so I have no receipes to post. I'm much too old for face book. Now what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel alone:
> 
> I'm not new to smoking.
> 
> I have many recipes.
> 
> I'm thinking about entering one of them, but I gotta get somebody to show me how to get on Face Book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick around awhile, we can help you solve the first two problems.
> 
> Then I'm sure somebody (not me) can help you with the last one.
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...


----------



## theoxrojo

Bearcarver said:


> Theo,
> 
> Did you try using the picture downloading that is built into the forum reply box?


The "Insert Image" tool, yes.  I can post photos all over the web but here.


----------



## pineywoods

Theoxrojo said:


> Smoked six pounders.
> 
> 4 lbs. lean hamburger
> 
> 2 lbs. ground sausage
> 
> onion to taste
> 
> green pepper to taste
> 
> fried bacon pieces to taste
> 
> cheese chunks your choice, I use chedder.
> 
> You may add Worchester sauce, steak sauce etc. if desired.
> 
> Mix all ingredients thoroughlyand make six - one pound burgers.
> 
> Add favorite rub, cover in plastic wrap, place in refrigerator over night.
> 
> Take burgers out of refrigerator 30 minutes before placing on smoker.
> 
> Smoke until desired temperature, serve on Kaiser rolls with all the fixings and a cold beverage of choice.
> 
> I'm experiencing trouble once again in posting a photo.  I keep getting a temporary error has occurred please try request again (I've tried two photo hosting sites, my own site and from my computer w/no luck). Should I succeed, this is an old photo that I took when I used to do this on the grill, hot coals on one side, meat on the other.  That success is what fueled me to get a real smoker.


Check out these links and if your still having a problem PM me.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-upload-images-to-the-new-smf-format  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/image-and-video-tutorial  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/how-to-post-multiple-images-from-photobucket


----------



## upsman

dbyanski said:


> I tried this recipe and it was amazing. Thanks for the recipe. If I could vote for you, I would give this a 10.


Thanks dbyanski. sure would be nice to win the masterbuilt smoker. thanks for the vote


----------



## tommerr

Hi to Skycam,

I have been Downunder 12 times and I love the place. I taught an engraving class in Tamworth. I had kangaroo and it was excellent. I have loved smoked foods for years but now I will start doing my very own for the first time. I bought an MES 30, a meat grinder and a stuffer. Next weekend, I hope to start.


----------



## skycam

geerock said:


> Hey Roger of Oz, how much to ship a Roo loin to Connecticut??
> 
> Seriously though, some real great recipes here have been big hits at the Sunday Poker / Football get togethers and a couple of other events.  Neighbors are starting to hang around a lot too.  (Have to find a way to put an end to that.)
> 
> All the best to everyone.


G'day Geerock,

Actually that could be possible as my wife just happens to be from Manchester CT and is going back to see family next July. A good mate of mine (a United 747 captain now retired) always took our lamb and roo back to Portland OR with him every monthly trip he did to Sydney, no problems with quarantine in the US, just need to pack it right.  Will be heading to Portland OR next Feb myself for some skiing in the Cascades and of course some smoked Sockeye and ribs, OR style.

Roger Of Oz


----------



## skycam

tommerr said:


> Hi to Skycam,
> 
> I have been Downunder 12 times and I love the place. I taught an engraving class in Tamworth. I had kangaroo and it was excellent. I have loved smoked foods for years but now I will start doing my very own for the first time. I bought an MES 30, a meat grinder and a stuffer. Next weekend, I hope to start.


G'day Tommerr,

Yes, good old Tamworth, the country music capital of Oz. I plan on heading up there for a few days in January again for the Annual Country Music Festival.  Unfortunately it's not a smokin' town, it's a b-b-q town, probably due to the heat.  No shortage of roos up there though.

Is there a 13th trip planned?

Roger Of Oz


----------



## ptburnett68

*Venison Rolls*

Pack of Cubed Venison meat (must be cubed so that it want be as tough) 

Pack of Cream cheese 

Green bell pepper

Onion

Pack of Bacon

Tooth picks

Lawry's Mesquite Marinade

1) Place meat in bowl with Lawry's Marinade at least 24 hours in advance

2) Cut bell pepper and onion in slices 

3) Place one slice of onion and bell pepper in the middle or cube venison steak

4) Also place a slice of cream cheese (equivalent to the size of the bell pepper and onion together, *can not over do the cream cheese)*

5) Bring ends of the steak together in a roll like manner 

6) Wrap the whole thing in bacon and place tooth picks through to hold it all together. It's best to cover the ends so that the cream cheese doesn't come out when it starts to melt. 

Smoke with mesquite wood at about 275-300 until internal temp is 190 (make sure you measure the meat internal and not the onion and bell pepper. Should take about 1 to 1 and 1/2 hours. 

I am not a fan of venison because of the gamey taste but I have never tasted it with these.


----------



## geerock

G'day yourself Skycam,

Wow, what are the chances??  I am about 30 minutes south of Manchester.  If you ever decide to ski some fine New England ski resorts, we'll try some of that roo.........and some other smokes - Connecticut style.

All the best.


----------



## mrrmobile

Let me know what you think of my brisket when you try it out.  It would be nice to hear from someone other than family.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


geerock said:


> I've been trying out a few of these recipes in the last couple of weeks with the intention of trying every one of them sooner or later.  And I have done real well so far............. now I have to go find conversion charts for grams to ounces, Celsius to Fahrenheit, AND go hunting for Kangaroo.   Hey Roger of Oz, how much to ship a Roo loin to Connecticut??
> 
> Seriously though, some real great recipes here have been big hits at the Sunday Poker / Football get togethers and a couple of other events.  Neighbors are starting to hang around a lot too.  (Have to find a way to put an end to that.)
> 
> All the best to everyone.


----------



## geerock

Mike,

Brisket is my favorite to smoke and yours sounds great.  Your intricate sauce and rub recipes sure have my interest so I will be doing it on Saturday and let you know.  I think it only fair to post my humble opinion AFTER the contest, (not that my palate is special).  I smoke brisket at a higher temp (around 240 to 250) and simply shorten the time to get to correct internal temp.  I also tend to leave it wrapped for about an hour after removing from the smoker, but your recipe will remain as is. 

All the best.

PS   It will be smoked in my MES 40.


----------



## mrrmobile

I have a MES-40 (I think...) My wife found it for me at a garage sale, still new in the box but the box was damaged and subsequently so was the smoker... Only damage was the top door hinge and a dent in the side.  She called me to ask if I wanted it and told me the price... $45... I immediately said yes...LOL  It works great, but still a hassle with the door hinge.

I agree with you about posting your opinion, but the wait is gonna kill me... LOL 

Good luck with the smoke this weekend, I hope it turns out as well for you as it does for me ;D

Best Regards,

Mike


----------



## ptburnett68

> *Venison Rolls*
> 
> Pack of Cubed Venison meat (must be cubed so that it want be as tough)
> 
> Pack of Cream cheese
> 
> Green bell pepper
> 
> Onion
> 
> Pack of Bacon
> 
> Tooth picks
> 
> Lawry's Mesquite Marinade
> 
> 1) Place meat in bowl with Lawry's Marinade at least 24 hours in advance
> 
> 2) Cut bell pepper and onion in slices
> 
> 3) Place one slice of onion and bell pepper in the middle or cube venison steak
> 
> 4) Also place a slice of cream cheese (equivalent to the size of the bell pepper and onion together, *can not over do the cream cheese)*
> 
> 5) Bring ends of the steak together in a roll like manner
> 
> 6) Wrap the whole thing in bacon and place tooth picks through to hold it all together. It's best to cover the ends so that the cream cheese doesn't come out when it starts to melt.
> 
> Smoke with mesquite wood at about 250-275 until internal temp is 160 (make sure you measure the meat internal and not the onion and bell pepper. Should take about 1 to 1 and 1/2 hours.
> 
> I am not a fan of venison because of the gamey taste but I have never tasted it with these.


----------



## marlin009

Jalepeno Bacon Cheeseburger Fattie

Full disclosure here: I have not made this yet but it is on my short list. Pretty basic and would no doubt get me "chopped" but what the hey.  

It is adapted from the Jalepeno Cheeseburgers we have made for years for tailgating at Bucs games. Should be good.

1# of lean ground beef

1/4 cup of diced jalepeno's (adjust to taste, I like a little zing but not overpowering)

2 cups of grated cheese of choice (on the only fattie I ever made I used about that_  _much)

1# of thin bacon

Other "burger" ingredients to taste

Mix the beef, jalepenos and some of the cheese well and then roll out flat in a gallon ziplock.

Remove bag, spread cheese over 2/3 of the beef and roll up.

Prepare a bacon weave and roll up around the beef log.

Refrigerate overnight.

Smoke at 225 - 240* to an internal temp of 165*, this should take about 3 to 4 beers.

Slice and serve on rolls with your favorite burger toppings.

Do I get extra points for the excellent fattie tutorial? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I have to figure out this facebook thing.

Edit

Or not. Just went back to the OP and saw the rules had been updated. That was my original question. Don't need to worry about facebook but I'm still going to make it. That's what I get for not reading all the posts.


----------



## Bearcarver

*Bearcarver's "Perfect Smoked Prime Rib"*

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I have been consuming "Prime Rib" at every restaurant I could find, all of my life, and I have never tasted one this good (Home or Away).[/color]

That might sound like bragging, but it is entirely TRUE! 

*Try It, You'll see !*

Bought a 5 pound "Choice" standing rib roast (with rib bones intact) for $5.99 per pound, on sale.

This should serve anywhere from 2 to 4 people, without any problem.

This one was actually "Choice", but please excuse me for calling it "Prime Rib"  (Habit).
Prime Rib has always been my favorite meal.
This one was by far the best "Prime Rib" I have ever eaten!

*From My Notes:*
*Day #1:*

*Score the exterior fat.*
*Coat with Worcestershire Sauce (Thick).*

*Then rub all over with a mixture of:*

2 tsp of Crushed Black Pepper 

1 tsp of Sea Salt

1 tsp of Garlic Powder

1 tsp of Onion Powder

Double wrap roast in plastic cling wrap.
Put in fridge over night at 37˚/38˚.

*Day #2:*

*Would like to have Dinner at 5:00 PM Today.*

11:30--Pre-heat Smoker to 260˚. Put boiling water in water pan.

Also put a small drip pan on third shelf (right under the roast) to catch juices for "Au Jus" (if needed).

*Add Cherry wood chips and/or chunks as needed throughout the following 4 hour process.*
12:30--Put roast on second shelf. Reset heat to 230˚.

2:00---Sterilize meat probe, and insert into center of roast. Internal Temp at this point was 75˚.
3:00---Roast Internal Temp--101˚.
3:30---Roast Internal Temp--118˚.
4:00---Roast Internal Temp--130˚.
4:30---Roast Internal Temp--137˚.  

Continue smoking a few more minutes, if you want it done more than Medium Rare.(Why ruin it?)

Turn off smoker & open the door for a few minutes, to cool outer surface just a bit.

Move roast to a plate, and cover with foil to rest.

4:50 PM---Standing Rib Roast had Coasted from 137˚ to 142˚ Internal Temp---Just the way I like it!

I then use a fillet knife to carve the whole set of rib bones off of the roast in one piece.

Try to stay right along the inner "meat side" of the bones (save rib bones for later---"Chef's snack").

Once rib bones have been removed, it will be very easy to slice this Choice Standing Rib Roast to whatever size slices needed.

The juices saved for "Au Jus" were not needed due to an overabundant amount of juices still in the roast at carving time.

This unbelievable roast goes good with nearly any potato & veggie, but I chose:

Roasted Red Skinned Potatoes and Corn.

Enjoy your meal,

Bearcarver

PS: Below are some pictures with notes:  

Five pound Choice Standing Rib Roast (with the fat scored):







Seasonings listed above are mixed well in a bowl:







Seasoned & rubbed:







Wrapped in cling wrap before overnight rest in fridge:







On Smoker rack, ready for smoking:







After smoking:







Slicing into Beauty:







Dinner Is Served:







[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  [/color]


----------



## upsman

Hey Marlin009, I like the recipe. simple enough but 3 to 4 beers?

you must like your cheeseburger raw Hehehehehehehe~ Just saying~


----------



## upsman

Hey Bearcarver, that looks absolutely Delicious!


----------



## marlin009

upsman said:


> Hey Marlin009, I like the recipe. simple enough but 3 to 4 beers?
> 
> you must like your cheeseburger raw Hehehehehehehe~ Just saying~


 Good point. That probably is a low estimate. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The saying should be changed. Cook to temp, not by time, or beer.


----------



## handymanherb

Dam, now that hamburger I going to make for lunch, doesn't seem good enough, I'm going to be thinking I wish this was the prime rib


----------



## cweb

This sounds great I'm gonna try it but substituting jalapenos for the bell pepper.


----------



## holysmokes

Did this at deer camp

2 7 lbs pork shoulders

trim any excess fat leave a 1/4 inch..

Heavily rub with McCormicks Montreal Steak, And Cavenders greek seasoning

Marinade;;

1 gallon pure apple juice

2 cans bud light Cheloda,,( clam juice makes the differnce )

marinade for 8-10 hours..

Brinkman vertical water smoker,, ( first smoker,, I know )

preheat to 225 degrees with charcoal..

Place shoulders on top 2 racks, probe in lower shoulder

2 bud lights and cup of water in water pan..

add 1 chunk apple to charcoal 2 to water pan..

(Move chucks from water pan to charcoal as needed, and add new chucks to water pan,,Slows the smoke, beer does something to the apple wood)..

Let smoke for 4 hours 120- 125 degrees..time varies with outdoor conditions..

swap meat racks leave probe in , now upper shoulder..Cook until probe reaches 160 degrees..

check lower shoulder,, mine was around 165 degrees,, there will be a time when temp holds around 140 degrees give it time it will start rising again..

remove from smoker,,

place in electric roaster with a half inch of apple juice,, I have grates for roaster to keep from sticking to bottom of roaster..

roaster set a 200 degrees,, when it reaches 170 degrees,, remove and slice,, place back in roaster for serving...

Hope you like it, we did


----------



## sprky

ABT’S

1 - Pound Jalapeno peppers

2 - Pounds softened cream cheese

2 - Bunches green onions chopped fine

½ - Cup real bacon bits

1 – Tablespoon chopped garlic

Couple twists of fresh cracked black pepper

Pinch sea salt

2 - Cups finely shredded sharp cheddar cheese

1 to 2 – Pounds maple bacon

IMPORTANT!

Wear gloves while preparing and stuffing peppers to prevent your hands from burning. Also do not touch any part of your body with the gloves for same reason.

Remove stems from peppers, slice peppers length wise to make a boat, remove seeds, remove veins if you desire a less hot pepper (I don’t but I like them hot), wash and let drain.

In large mixing bowl combine cream cheese, onions, bacon bits, garlic, pepper, and salt. Stir till well mixed. Mix in cheddar cheese.

Stuff pepper boats with cheese mixture. Cut bacon into strips long enough to cover stuffed peppers, and cover. 

Place peppers on rack and place in 225 to 250 degree smoker, or with whatever you are smoking. Smoke till bacon on top is crisp usually around 2 ½ to 3 hours. 

Enjoy these are oooooooo so good they will not last long. I make a batch of these every time the smoker is going and they do not usually last a day. I have used apple, cherry, hickory, mesquite and combinations thereof. All have been good.


----------



## sprky

This is my favorite way to smoke turkeys. I have smoked both fresh and up to 8% enhanced turkeys with good results, anything more the 8% you get minimal results. The enhanced turkeys have never come out overly salty. The turkeys are not overly sweet either; it’s a well balanced flavor that produces a moist and flavorful turkey. My wood I most generally use is a mix of hickory and apple. I have used hickory and cherry with no great deference. However if you use all hickory there is a stronger smoke flavor. I do not recommend Mesquite as you get an over powering smoke flavor. With that said here is how to do it.

*                                                                                           Smoked Apple Honey brined Turkey  *


4 1/2 quarts filtered water (18 cups)
4 - 12 oz cans frozen apple juice         

NOTE:  1 ½ gal bottled apple juice may be substituted for water and frozen apple juice                                                                                  

1 1/2 cup Morton kosher salt 

1/2 cup white sugar 
3/4 cup honey 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
4 oranges zested, juiced, and pulp saved 
4 oz of fresh ginger chopped 
15 large whole cloves crushed
3 bay leaves crushed 
6 large garlic cloves chopped 
2 Tablespoons pickling spice crushed                                                                                                   

1/3 cup Morton’s tender quick (optional)

The tender quick was added on the advice of a professional meat inspector and smoker. He stated it will help reduce bacteria growth while in the brine and smoker with minimal change in flavor.

*                                                                         Directions*  
*At least 1 day before brining**  *
1. In a large stock pot, bring 6 cups water to a boil, add salt, and sugar. Stirring  frequently to be sure salt and sugar is dissolved. 
2. Reduce heat and add orange zest juice and pulp, ginger, cloves, bay leaves, garlic, pickling spice, and tender quick, simmer for 15-20 min partly covered. 
3. Remove from heat and place pan in ice bath in sink.                                                                                         

4. After liquid has cooled below 150 deg. Mix in honey. 
5. Cover and refrigerate 

6. Chill remaining water or apple juice                               

*Day of brining*  
1. Wash turkey inside and out, making sure you have removed the innards, and tail. 
2. Loosen skin on turkey  
3. In clean 5 gal bucket or large stock pot add remaining water, and apple juice,  stir till apple juice is dissolved, add  seasoned water, stir to combine. 
5. Place turkey in turkey roasting bag neck down.
6. Place turkey in cooler large enough to hold turkey and pack ice around turkey roasting bag.

7. Pore brine  into turkey roasting bag                                                                                                                                   

8. Remove as much air as possible from turkey roasting bag and tie off                                                           

9. Let turkey soak for 24-36 hours.

*After brining  *
1. Remove turkey from brine 
2. Rinse turkey well inside and out in cold running water, making sure you get under loosened skin  
3. Let turkey drain 10 to 15 min.

4. Pat dry.                                                                                                                                  

5.. Place turkey uncovered in refrigerator for at least 12 hours   

*Day of cooking                                                                                                                                                    *

1.  Remove turkey a bought 1 hour before smoking time.                                                                  

2.  Mix the following together and rub under skin of turkey                                                           

      1 stick no slat butter                                                                                                                                     

      1/8 teaspoon ground ginger                                                                                                                      

      pinch ground cloves                                                                                                                         

      1/8 teaspoon garlic powder                                                                                                                    

      1 1/2 teaspoon pickling spice crushed fine                                                                                                       

      1 teaspoon poultry seasoning                                                                                                                             

      1 teaspoon white sugar                                                                                                                           

3. Smoke turkey in 275 -300 degree smoker with wood of your choice till turkey reaches 165- 170 in the thickest part of thigh and breast.  

4. Remove from smoker wrap in double layer of foil and let rest for 30 min before carving.


----------



## sprky

If you like Margaritas you will love this chicken.  The skin is semi crisp and chicken is packed full of flavor and is as moist as can be. The best woods I have found to smoke this with are either apple or cherry.  I have used whole chickens as well as parts.  This is soooooooo good I have to make at least 4 chickens every time I do it or there is no left over’s.  The mayo does not add any flavor what so ever.  I have tested this by making some with the mayo and some without. The only difference was the ones without had less rub.

Margareta chicken

Injection

1/3 cup extra virgin Olive oil  
2/3 cup margarita mix
¼ cup tequila

Dry rub

4 tablespoons lemon pepper
2 tablespoons dehydrated chopped onion 
3 tablespoons southwest chipotle  seasoning
2 tablespoons roasted garlic with bell peppers seasoning mix
1 tablespoon white sugar 

Directions

Mix injection and inject chicken, 1 once in each leg quarter and 4 once in each breast. Place injected chicken in zip lock bag and place in refrigerator for 8 to 24 hours. 

Mix dry rub. Remove chicken from refrigerator and cover with a coat of mayonnaise this helps hold rub on. Coat chicken well with dry rub, and let sit while you get smoker ready.   

Place chicken in 225 to 250 degree smoker and smoke with wood of choice, till an internal temperatureof 170 is reached in thickest part of thigh. Remove from smoker and double foil wrap and rest for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## sprky

I do these ribs quite often epically when packers are on sale. I always do 2 racks and they do not last long. A friend of mine used this recipe in an amateur cook off several years ago and took first place. The ribs are not falling apart as you might think there is a slight pull to them when you bite into them. If you want fall off the bone ribs up the juice in the foil and leave them in the foil a bit longer. There is a nice bark on the ribs from the rub and in my opinion they need no sauce. I normally smoke these with a combo of hickory and apple. I have used other woods with great success so use the wood of your choice.

OUT OF THIS WORLD RIBS

Rub

1 1/2 Tablespoons packed dark brown sugar

1 1/2 Tablespoons white sugar

1 Tablespoons paprika

1 1/2 Teaspoon kosher salt

1 1/2 Teaspoon garlic powder

3/4 Teaspoon black pepper

3/4 Teaspoon ground ginger

3/4 Teaspoon onion powder

3/4 Teaspoon mustard powder

3/4 Teaspoon chili powder

1/4 teaspoon rosemary powder (3/4 teaspoon rosemary leaves ground) 

Directions

Remove ribs from package and wash. Remove the membrane from back of ribs, and pat dry. Apply a light coat of extra virgin olive oil to both sides of ribs. Coat ribs with dry rub.  Wrap ribs in saran wrap and put in refrigerator for 8 to 24 hours.  Remove ribs from refrigerator, allow to warm up while you get smoker ready. Remove ribs from saran wrap and place in 225 degree smoker with wood of choice.  Fill spray bottle with a 50/50 mixture of apple juice and Jack Daniels.   Lightly spray the ribs every hour for the first 2 hours, the 3[sup]rd[/sup] hour remove ribs from smoker.  Wrap ribs in double layer of foil with approximately 4 tablespoons of spray mixture return to smoker for 2 hours.  After the 2 hours remove ribs from foil and return to smoker for 1 hour. After 1 hour check ribs if there is  approximately 1/4 inch of bone showing on ends of ribs remove the ribs from smoker and allow to rest for 30 minutes.


----------



## sprky

I have done this pulled pork quite a few times. I have done both methods and quite frankly I can’t tell deference in smoke flavor. I will say that the sleep method is much easier to pull it almost falls apart. Both methods produce moist flavorful pulled pork, that I feel needs no sauce. I have also tried to take a short cut and not split the rub just mix with mustard and slather it all over put in fridge and then smoke, but it was not near as good. Trust me take the extra time and split the rub, you get much better flavor, and alot less mess.

KICKED UP PULLED PORK

Dry rub

2 Tablespoons brown sugar

2 Tablespoons garlic powder

2 Tablespoons onion powder

2 Tablespoons Thyme

2 Tablespoons oregano

2 Tablespoons chili powder

2 Tablespoons kosher salt

2 Tablespoons black pepper

2 Tablespoons Paprika

1 Tablespoon celery salt

1 Teaspoon dry sage

1 Teaspoon cumin powder

1 Teaspoon mustard powder

1 Teaspoon Chinese 5 spice

1/ 2 Teaspoon Cayenne pepper

1/2 Teaspoon ground ginger

1/2 Teaspoon ground coriander

1/2 Teaspoon ground rosemary (1 1/2teaspoon rosemary leafs ground)

Directions

Mix dry rub and divide in ½. Wash 1 8-12 pound bone in pork butt, pat dry. Lightly coat butt with extra virgin olive oil, and coat with ½ the dry rub. Wrap butt in saran wrap place in roasting pan, and place in refrigerator for 8- 24hours. Remove butt from refrigerator and unwrap. Mix 1/2cup yellow mustard with remaining dry rub. Coat butt with mustard rub mix. Allow to rest while you prepare smoker. Place in 225 degree smoker with wood of choice. In a spray bottle mix a 50/50 mixture of apple juice and Jack Daniels, and lightly spray butt every hour after 3 hours.  Smoke till internal temperature of butt reaches 200 degrees (approximately 1 ¼ - 1 ½ hours per pound). Remove from smoker spray butt and wrap in double layer of foil and allow a resting period of 1 hour. After the rest period unwrap butt and remove bone and pull pork apart, mixing juices from foil back into pork. 

Method allowing you to get sleep

Prepare butt as above and place in 225 degree smoker with heavy smoke. Smoke till internal temperature of butt reaches 140 degrees. Remove from smoker and wrap in double layer of foil add ¼ cup spray juice to foil and seal tightly. Place in roasting pan and place in 225 degree oven for remainder of calculated time of 1 1/4 hour per pound. Temperature should be 200 – 210 degrees, if not leave in oven till it reaches this temperature. After butt reaches the temperature turn off oven and allow butt to remain there for 2 hours. After rest remove butt and unwrap and pull mixing juices from foil back into the pork.


----------



## dman1101

this is my favorite rib recipe that I use

RUB:

1/4 cup brown sugar

1/3 cup white sugar

1/2 cup paprika

1/3 cup granulated garlic

1/3 cup kosher salt

1 tbs chili powder

1 tsp oregano

2 tsp cayenne

1 tsp cumin

1 tsp black pepper

Sauce:

1 1/2 cups ketchup

1 medium onion, chopped

1/4 cup brown sugar

2 1/2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar

2 tablespoons vegetable oil

2 tablespoons Jack Daniel's Whiskey

2 clove garlic, minced

1/2 teaspoon dry mustard

1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sauce

1/4 cup molasses

Preparation:

Saute onion and garlic in oil until tender. Add Jack Daniels and light on fire let it burn out then add other ingredients and mix well. Bring to a boil then reduce heat and let simmer for 45 minutes.  then put in a blender and liquefy all left over chunks of onion.

Ribs

coat ribs with yellow mustard and then rub.  Wrap in plastic wrap and let sit for an hour or more ideally overnight.

cook for 3 hours at 225 then wrap foil with honey and yellow mustard on the ribs cook for another 2 hours, then unfoil and cook for one last hour.


----------



## sprky

I have made this brisket several times. I have smoked briskets other ways and by far this is the best brisket I have done. I use a mix of hickory and mesquite, mostly hickory when I smoke briskets. This will produce a very flavorful, super moist, and tender brisket hence the name melt in your mouth brisket. I always figure 1 hour per pound for the smoke.  But in reality it usually ends up somewhere in the neighborhood of 1 1/2 hours per pound on the average. 

MELT IN YOUR MOUTH BRISKET

MARINADE

12 Ounces of Beer 

1 Cup Worcestershire sauce

1/2 Cup A1 Steak Sauce

1/2 Cup Cider Vinegar

1/3 Cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil

1/4 Cup Brown Sugar

2 Tablespoons Bottled Lemon Juice

2 Tablespoons Dry Rub

DRY RUB

1/4 Cup Brown Sugar

3 Tablespoons Black Pepper

2 Tablespoons Kosher Salt

2 Tablespoons Paprika

2 Tablespoons Chili Powder

2 Tablespoons Onion Powder

2 Tablespoons Garlic Powder

2 Tablespoons Oregano 

2 Teaspoons Coriander Powder

2 Teaspoons Cayenne Pepper

2 Teaspoons Chinese 5 Spice Powder

2 Teaspoons Mustard Powder 

1 Teaspoon Cumin Powder

1 Teaspoon Ground Ginger

Directions

Mix dry rub ingredients together well and place in air tight container. Mix marinade ingredients together well and let stand while you prepare brisket. Remove packer brisket from bag, wash well and pat dry.  Trim fat cap to approximately 1/4 inch, and trim off any loose meat. Place brisket on a cutting board and pierce brisket with meat squire or cooking fork a bought 1/4 to 1/2 inch apart all over. Slice fat cap down to meat in approximately 1 inch squares. Place brisket in large zip lock bag and pour in marinade, remove as much air as possible and seal. Place brisket in refrigerator for 12 to 24 hours.  

Remove brisket from marinade and reserve. Rub brisket down with approximately 1/3 of dry rub mix, rub in well. Next mix 1 cup of mustard with the remaining dry rub mix, and slather all over the brisket. Allow brisket to rest while you get smoker ready. 

Place reserved marinade in a pan with enough water to make approximately 1 gallon, place in smoker preferably under the brisket. Place brisket in a 225 degree smoker with wood of choice fat cap up. Smoke brisket for 3 hours. In a spray bottle mix a 50/50 solution of apple cider and apple juice. Spray brisket every hour on the hour with this mix till brisket reaches an internal temperatureof 175 degrees. 

Remove from smoker and wrap in double layer of heavy duty foil with 1/2 cup of the spray mix seal tightly. At this point you can either place in a 225 degree oven and finish or place back in smoker it makes no difference.  Continue to cook till temperature reaches 190 to 200 degrees. 

Remove and place in a towel lined cooler to rest for around 2 hours. Remove brisket from foil and reserve the juice. Slice brisket, I usually try for across the grain but it really does not matter with this brisket as it is so tender. Drizzle reserved juice over sliced brisket and serve.


----------

